# '19 IN PF Jacob LaRavia (Transferred to Wake Forest)



## Jason Svoboda

*Power Forward*
Indianapolis (IN) Lawrence Central
*AAU:* Indiana Elite

*Ht: *6'8" |* Wt:* 210 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Decommitted from SIUE last night and got an ISU offer today:


Blessed to receive an offer from Indiana State University, thanks to coach Lansing and the rest of the staff for recruiting me pic.twitter.com/WnZhz4bQWp— Jake LaRavia (@jacob_laravia3) March 20, 2019


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We’re now competing with SIUE for recruits?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> We’re now competing with SIUE for recruits?



He jumped on the offer really quick. I think he is a legit MM guy having seen him live.


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> We’re now competing with SIUE for recruits?



You object because it's SIU-E or because they're an OVC program?  Aren't there many board members who want us to move down to the OVC?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> You object because it's SIU-E or because they're an OVC program?  Aren't there many board members who want us to move down to the OVC?



I think it's just me.


----------



## pbutler218

So we're obviously still actively recruiting which begs the question ......who else is leaving??


----------



## ISUCC

an article from March 7th about him

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...aravia-leads-way-lawrence-central/3090800002/


----------



## Southgrad07

IndyTreeFan said:


> We’re now competing with SIUE for recruits?



He has blown up this year. Had an evansville offer before he committed to siue in the fall. Havent seen him play , but seen plenty of buzz around him. Stretch 4 type..reminds some of windler at Belmont. Also teammate of one of our top targets the following year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Thanks you guys!  I really hadn't heard of him until tonight.  Sounds like he might be a good one.


----------



## bluestreak

*'19 IN PF Jacob LaRavia*

.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

He more than likely decommitted from SIUE due to their coach getting fired. 

If we moved to the OVC I personally wouldn't mind it. I think we would compete better financially with those schools. And in football especially, our facilities are more on par with OVC schools than MVFC schools that all seem to have new/renovated stadiums or domes (except WIU).


----------



## SycfromBirth

Hankins is all over him... along with Cobi Barnes.

https://twitter.com/Jtrill9/status/1108559358563151873?s=19


----------



## bluestreak

https://www.indystar.com/story/sports/high-school/2019/03/21/indiana-high-school-basketball-2019-ibca-all-state-teams/3238741002/

Barnes, LaRavia prominent. Hankins mentioned.


----------



## meistro

Any word on when he’ll make his decision ?


----------



## BrokerZ

meistro said:


> Any word on when he’ll make his decision ?



Not sure, but this kid would be an incredible pick-up. Barnes and Hankins are working him hard on Twitter.  I’m guessing he may have high-major aspirations, but he would fit in very well here.


----------



## Bluethunder

Would think it comes down to accepting an offer made to him, or waiting for all of the transfers to play out after the season is over and semester ends, and then seeing if more offers come his way as teams lose guys to transfers.  Guess it depends on how patient and confident the young man is.


----------



## Bluethunder

Per Indy Star, has set up an official visit.  Not sure when but he will be coming to campus in the near future.


----------



## pbutler218

Bluethunder said:


> Per Indy Star, has set up an official visit.  Not sure when but he will be coming to campus in the near future.



Looks like Purdue and Mizzou are involved with him too. Going to be a tough task to land him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Looks like Purdue and Mizzou are involved with him too. Going to be a tough task to land him.



Well, Purdue would have to boot someone or have someone leave for the NBA. They show no open scholarships.

Mizzou already has a PF in this class with the same measurables and Jacob isn't playing the 5 in the SEC. I wouldn't sign somewhere duplicating a position.

That said, neither have offered. Offer me if you want me. Hopefully he heeds the go where you're wanted mantra that has floated around social media as of late. He is going to play much earlier here IMO.


----------



## WOZ

Bluethunder said:


> Per Indy Star, has set up an official visit.  Not sure when but he will be coming to campus in the near future.


We should make sure he sees a Sycamore Baseball game.  That might impress him enough to sign.


----------



## isuboiler

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, Purdue would have to boot someone or have someone leave for the NBA. They show no open scholarships.
> 
> Mizzou already has a PF in this class with the same measurables and Jacob isn't playing the 5 in the SEC. I wouldn't sign somewhere duplicating a position.
> 
> That said, neither have offered. Offer me if you want me. Hopefully he heeds the go where you're wanted mantra that has floated around social media as of late. He is going to play much earlier here IMO.



Purdue has one available scholarship regardless of anyone leaving. Two of Edwards leaves early.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

isuboiler said:


> Purdue has one available scholarship regardless of anyone leaving. Two of Edwards leaves early.



Thanks for the update. Verbal Commits appears to be incorrect as they show you full.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Thanks for the update. Verbal Commits appears to be incorrect as they show you full.




I've only caught a handful of Carsen Edwards highlights but he doesn't strike me has having a huge future in the NBA... smallish though damn quick, can obviously shoot from anywhere...   I could see him playing in Europe forever but am betting a tweener in the NBA


----------



## sycamorebacker

Edwards is listed around #41.  I don't think he is considered a sure thing, but I'll bet he's better than some current NBA players.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Edwards is listed around #41.  I don't think he is considered a sure thing, but I'll bet he's better than some current NBA players.



No doubt -- likely future will depend on which franchise he lands with and sticks with; just thinking at his size (6'1" is generous, no?) he may bounce from team to team...

can't coach size and i don't see a David Robinson-like growth spurt in his future


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> No doubt -- likely future will depend on which franchise he lands with and sticks with; just thinking at his size (6'1" is generous, no?) he may bounce from team to team...
> 
> can't coach size and i don't see a David Robinson-like growth spurt in his future



I read that his Dr. said he would likely be 6'9" and 240 when he's done growing.


----------



## Bluethunder

Have a feeling LaRavia is Purdue's if they want him.

He has already stated that he wants to play in the state of Indiana and that he has turned down offers from other schools due to being out of state. He has said very positive things about Purdue.  If they offer, he will most likely be a Boilermaker. If they don't, I think we have a very good shot of landing him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Have a feeling LaRavia is Purdue's if they want him.
> 
> He has already stated that he wants to play in the state of Indiana and that he has turned down offers from other schools due to being out of state. He has said very positive things about Purdue.  If they offer, he will most likely be a Boilermaker. If they don't, I think we have a very good shot of landing him.



It wouldn't be the first time Painter has dipped into the mid-major market.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I read that his Dr. said he would likely be 6'9" and 240 when he's done growing.




LaRavia would easily reach 6'9" but I was talking about Edwards NOT having a late-growth stage

if we land LaRavia, it'll be the best thing that emanates from the Harris dismissal...

I can't think of the last kid we landed from a Lawrence school


----------



## chaddog

I assume you mean before Jared Hankins


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> LaRavia would easily reach 6'9" but I was talking about Edwards NOT having a late-growth stage
> 
> if we land LaRavia, it'll be the best thing that emanates from the Harris dismissal...
> 
> I can't think of the last kid we landed from a Lawrence school



I was talking about Edward's doctor.  What is a "Harris dismissal?"


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I was talking about Edward's doctor.  What is a "Harris dismissal?"



Edwards' doctor must be taking his own special prescriptions...

Edwards entered Purdue at 6'0" 190 (per their media guide), he was listed at 6'1" 200 last year and this year -- i don't see him adding 7-8 inches after he graduate college...

a 'harris dismisal' is SIUEdwardsville not renewing HC Jon Harris' contract after this season...    isn't THAT the reason this thread exists?  The fact that LaRavia has decommited from SIUE?


----------



## 4Q_iu

chaddog said:


> I assume you mean before Jared Hankins



Yes


----------



## pbutler218

I think this kid would be a really nice player for us and would probably play A  LOT if he comes here. He also would get to play alongside Cobie Barnes and Jared Hankins. BUT.......if Purdue is his dream school then none of that will matter I suppose.


----------



## isuboiler

sycamorebacker said:


> It wouldn't be the first time Painter has dipped into the mid-major market.



Like Ryan Cline?


----------



## sycamorebacker

isuboiler said:


> Like Ryan Cline?



And Robinson and Thompson and the little guy from Beech Grove.

I think his recruiting has moved up a notch the last couple of years.


----------



## isuboiler

sycamorebacker said:


> And Robinson and Thompson and the little guy from Beech Grove.
> 
> I think his recruiting has moved up a notch the last couple of years.



Thompson worked out very well and belonged. John Hart was a mistake and definitely learned from that. Who’s Robinson? I’m drawing a blank. His recruiting has definitely improved and he’s been quoted saying he recruits a team, not star rankings. I know they are after a kid committed to Arizona so we will see once Miller is fired.


----------



## sycamorebacker

isuboiler said:


> Thompson worked out very well and belonged. John Hart was a mistake and definitely learned from that. Who’s Robinson? I’m drawing a blank. His recruiting has definitely improved and he’s been quoted saying he recruits a team, not star rankings. I know they are after a kid committed to Arizona so we will see once Miller is fired.



Robinson from North Central.  He had a big brother on the team.  He's got some nice freshmen up there now and has something like #5, 7, and 8 in Indiana (counting La Lumiere) coming in.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

sycamorebacker said:


> Robinson from North Central.  He had a big brother on the team.  He's got some nice freshmen up there now and has something like #5, 7, and 9 in Indiana (counting La Lumiere) coming in.



Terone and Ronnie Johnson.


----------



## meistro

I’m guessing with Purdue knocked out, he’ll know this week if they want him. If they pass, I think we have a good shot at him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw him today at the top 60.  He is definitely someone we want.  He and Hankins were on the same team and passing to each other a lot.


----------



## pbutler218

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw him today at the top 60.  He is definitely someone we want.  He and Hankins were on the same team and passing to each other a lot.



Let's hope he wants to be teammates with Hankins in college!!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## pbutler218

Kid will likely visit campus around April 12-14 per reports. He also is expecting to hear from Purdue as well though. We'll see  how it plays out.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw the article.  Which school will present more PT?  One that sends their whole staff to see you the first day or the school that says they will call?

He thinks he can replace Cline.  

Sitting on the bench can't be fun.


----------



## pbutler218

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw the article.  Which school will present more PT?  One that sends their whole staff to see you the first day or the school that says they will call?
> 
> He thinks he can replace Cline.
> 
> Sitting on the bench can't be fun.



I would guess he would get A  LOT of PT here. He is NEEDED!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, PU is going to offer, in my opinion.  So, it will be up to him.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw the article.  Which school will present more PT?  One that sends their whole staff to see you the first day or the school that says they will call?
> 
> He thinks he can replace Cline.
> 
> Sitting on the bench can't be fun.




Sasha Stefanovic is the "new Cline"...    and with who they return, Jacob needs to sign with State b/c he'll get all the PT he wants in Hulman & The Valley


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> Sasha Stefanovic is the "new Cline"...    and with who they return, Jacob needs to sign with State b/c he'll get all the PT he wants in Hulman & The Valley



And they have Thompson and Newman coming in for the perimeter.  I don't know where the New Castle kid will play.  He's about the same size as LaRavia (combo forward) and is pretty highly rated.

In total, 3 all-stars, and 3 of the highest rated kids in the state.  All possibly perimeter players.


----------



## chaddog

Wheeler and Williams are both freshman and will eat up minutes along with Haarms inside. If Jacob decides to come to State, then we could easily have three Indiana All-Stars in the same year, I would guess that would be a first.


----------



## 4Q_iu

chaddog said:


> Wheeler and Williams are both freshman and will eat up minutes along with Haarms inside. If Jacob decides to come to State, then we could easily have three Indiana All-Stars in the same year, I would guess that would be a first.



3 Indiana All-Stars in one season...   Yes, a first.

We've snared 2 Indiana All-Stars in one season on 6 different seasons

1997 (M. Menser & Chad Hunter)
1990 (Juda Parks & Marcus Johnson)
1982 (J.S. Williams & Myron Christian)
1964 (J. Newsom & Steve Hollenbeck)
1962 (Jim Crone & Marv Willett)
1953 (Harley Andrews & Jack Wiltrout)


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> 3 Indiana All-Stars in one season...   Yes, a first.
> 
> We've snared 2 Indiana All-Stars in one season on 6 different seasons
> 
> 1997 (M. Menser & Chad Hunter)
> 1990 (Juda Parks & Marcus Johnson)
> 1982 (J.S. Williams & Myron Christian)
> 1964 (J. Newsom & Steve Hollenbeck)
> 1962 (Jim Crone & Marv Willett)
> 1953 (Harley Andrews & Jack Wiltrout)



Interesting.  Weren't Kitchel, Gant and Odum all-stars?  I thought two of them would have been in the same class.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Interesting.  Weren't Kitchel, Gant and Odum all-stars?  I thought two of them would have been in the same class.



Jake Odum - Indiana All-Star (2009) -- Red-shirted 2009-10 season
Jake Kitchell - Indiana All-Star (2010) -- Red-shirted 2010-11 season
Justin Gant - Indiana All-Star (2011)


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I was pleased to note that you resisted the urge to refer to gloominton--It's not the kids fault that they were students in the town.  But I did notice the lack of upper case b's on their school's name.  Nice touch!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Our 43 Indiana All-Stars

2018 - De'Avion Washington - TH South
2017 - Cooper Neese - Cloverdale
2011 - Justin Gant - TH North
2010 - Jake Kitchell - South Central (Union Co.)
2009 - Jake Odum - TH South
2006 - Cole Holmstrom - Gloomington South
2005 - Adam Arnold - Belmont (Adams Co.)
1998 - Djibril Kante - Gloomington South
1997 - Michael Menser - Batesville
1997 - Chad Hunter - New Albany
1996 - Ben Anderson - Benton Central
1993 - Jim Cruse - TH North
1992 - Steve Hart - TH South
1991 - LaSalle Thompson - Indianapolis Pike
1990 - Juda Parks - E. Chicago Central
1990 - Marcus Johnson - Indianapolis Pike
1989 - Kenny Rowan - Northview
1986 - Eddie Bird - Springs Valley
1985 - Michael Smith - S.B. LaSalle
1984 - Lee Moore - FtW Elmhurst
1982 - John S. Williams - Indianapolis Washington
1982 - Myron Christian - Evansville Bosse
1980 - Kevin Thompson - TH South
1976 - Brad Miley - Rushville
1974 - Larry Joe Bird - Springs Valley
1971 - Steve Phillips - Plymouth
1967 - George Pillow - Indianapolis Shortridge
1965 - Howard Humes - Madison
1964 - Jerry Newsom - Columbus
1964 - Steve Hollenbeck - Columbus
1963 - Rich Mason - E. Chicago Washington
1962 - Jim Crone - Connorsville
1962 - Marv Willett - Eminence
1960 - Marc Denny - Bedford
1957 - Howard Dardeen - TH Gerstmeyer
1954 - Arley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
1953 - Jack Wiltrout - S.B. Central
1953 - Harley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
1948 - Roger Adkins - Martinsville
1946 - Charlie Fouty - TH State (Lab School)
1945 - Max Woolsey - Linton
1943 - Jim Powers, Sr - S.B. Central
1940 - Henry Pearcy - Martinsville


----------



## Sycamore Proud

My post#54 was made before your post was edited.  I preferred the first format.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore Proud said:


> My post#54 was made before your post was edited.  I preferred the first format.



I had to edit it...   i'd mis-spelled gloomington


----------



## jsetliff5

ISU had three all stars in 1990. Noah Haynes from Frontier as the 3rd.


----------



## sycamore tuff

4Q_iu said:


> Our 43 Indiana All-Stars
> 
> 2018 - De'Avion Washington - TH South
> 2017 - Cooper Neese - Cloverdale
> 2011 - Justin Gant - TH North
> 2010 - Jake Kitchell - South Central (Union Co.)
> 2009 - Jake Odum - TH South
> 2006 - Cole Holmstrom - Gloomington South
> 2005 - Adam Arnold - Belmont (Adams Co.)
> 1998 - Djibril Kante - Gloomington South
> 1997 - Michael Menser - Batesville
> 1997 - Chad Hunter - New Albany
> 1996 - Ben Anderson - Benton Central
> 1993 - Jim Cruse - TH North
> 1992 - Steve Hart - TH South
> 1991 - LaSalle Thompson - Indianapolis Pike
> 1990 - Juda Parks - E. Chicago Central
> 1990 - Marcus Johnson - Indianapolis Pike
> 1989 - Kenny Rowan - Northview
> 1986 - Eddie Bird - Springs Valley
> 1985 - Michael Smith - S.B. LaSalle
> 1984 - Lee Moore - FtW Elmhurst
> 1982 - John S. Williams - Indianapolis Washington
> 1982 - Myron Christian - Evansville Bosse
> 1980 - Kevin Thompson - TH South
> 1976 - Brad Miley - Rushville
> 1974 - Larry Joe Bird - Springs Valley
> 1971 - Steve Phillips - Plymouth
> 1967 - George Pillow - Indianapolis Shortridge
> 1965 - Howard Humes - Madison
> 1964 - Jerry Newsom - Columbus
> 1964 - Steve Hollenbeck - Columbus
> 1963 - Rich Mason - E. Chicago Washington
> 1962 - Jim Crone - Connorsville
> 1962 - Marv Willett - Eminence
> 1960 - Marc Denny - Bedford
> 1957 - Howard Dardeen - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1954 - Arley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1953 - Jack Wiltrout - S.B. Central
> 1953 - Harley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1948 - Roger Adkins - Martinsville
> 1946 - Charlie Fouty - TH State (Lab School)
> 1945 - Max Woolsey - Linton
> 1943 - Jim Powers, Sr - S.B. Central
> 1940 - Henry Pearcy - Martinsville



Pretty sure Kante went to bloomington north not south.  Nice list however.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore tuff said:


> Pretty sure Kante went to bloomington north not south.  Nice list however.




Thanks -- Good Catch!


----------



## 4Q_iu

jsetliff5 said:


> ISU had three all stars in 1990. Noah Haynes from Frontier as the 3rd.





Was he an alternate?  A game-time decision? Or are you thinking of another All-Star game?

No "Noah Haynes" listed...   http://ibcacoaches.com/download/all...all_stars_historical_boys/1990s_All_Stars.pdf


----------



## jsetliff5

He is a member of the 2015 Indiana Basketball Hall of Fame Silver Anniversary team, i just went off of that. 
I can tell you that Tates Locke recruited the state of Indiana heavily, and his rosters of the early 90's must have had anywhere between 3-6 Indiana All stars each season.

https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/silver-anniversary-teams/


----------



## sycamorebacker

jsetliff5 said:


> He is a member of the 2015 Indiana Basketball Hall of Fame Silver Anniversary team, i just went off of that.
> I can tell you that Tates Locke recruited the state of Indiana heavily, and his rosters of the early 90's must have had anywhere between 3-6 Indiana All stars each season.
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/silver-anniversary-teams/



So, Locke got half of the all-stars????  We were lucky to get one a year.

Locke was here 5 years and had 7 all-stars.

By years, counting the same players multiple years, he had 
2,3,4,2,2.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jsetliff5 said:


> He is a member of the 2015 Indiana Basketball Hall of Fame Silver Anniversary team, i just went off of that.
> I can tell you that Tates Locke recruited the state of Indiana heavily, and his rosters of the early 90's must have had anywhere between 3-6 Indiana All stars each season.
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/silver-anniversary-teams/



These are the Indiana All-Star(s) during Locke's tenure...

Two transferred in and two transferred out; he inherited Eddie B. Bird and only had Jimmy Cruse for one season; plus Steve Hart shouldn't be on the list as he transferred to ISU after Locke had been fired


 1993 - Jim Cruse - TH North -- ISU Career   1994-97, 4-yr letterman
1_992 - Steve Hart - TH South -- ISU Career   1997-98, 2-yr letterman, transferred in from gloomington_
1991 - LaSalle Thompson* - Indpls Pike -- ISU Career  1992-93, 2-yr letterman, transferred to ISU_Muncee; 
1990 - Juda Parks - E. Chicago Central -- ISU Career  1991-92, 2-yr letterman, transferred to Western N. Mexico…
1990 - Marcus Johnson - Indpls Pike -- ISU Career  1992-94,  3-yr letterman, think he was a Prop. 48 kid; maybe just a Redshirt yr
1989 - Kenny Rowan – Northview -- ISU Career  1990-93, 4-yr letterman
1986 - Eddie Bird - Springs Valley -- ISU Career  1988-91, 4-yr letterman
1985 - Michael Smith - S.B. LaSalle --- ISU Career  1989-90, transferred in from north crook, lettered 1 yr


----------



## 4Q_iu

jsetliff5 said:


> He is a member of the 2015 Indiana Basketball Hall of Fame Silver Anniversary team, i just went off of that.
> I can tell you that Tates Locke recruited the state of Indiana heavily, and his rosters of the early 90's must have had anywhere between 3-6 Indiana All stars each season.
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/silver-anniversary-teams/




Arguably all Indiana All-Stars (~top 12-14 Seniors) will be on the Silver Anniversary Team (1st selected in 1962...)

Not all Silver Anniversary Tm members are/were Indiana All-Stars...

There have been Ind Basketball HoF inductees who were neither All-Stars or on a Silver Anniversary team BUT both selections will go a long, LONG way to becoming inducted into the Ind BBall HoF...  right/wrong; the HoF places more emphasis on an inductee's HS career than their college and/or pro or coaching career...


----------



## pbutler218

Hopefully we're pushing hard for this kid. Sounds like he's going to decide between us, Purdue and Mizzou.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> Hopefully we're pushing hard for this kid. Sounds like he's going to decide between us, Purdue and Mizzou.



Did you see what offers he has?


----------



## jsetliff5

You're absolutly right and I need to clarify. Some of those all stars played multiple seasons.


----------



## jsetliff5

Yes. And I checked into whether he was on the roster for the Indiana/Kentucky all star game and he was not. There were 18 silver anniversary members for that class, 12 were on the Indiana/Kentucky all star roster. Now I'm wondering how you could get on the silver anniversary team without being an all star?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Did you see what offers he has?



Verbal Commits only has him with us as offered of those three.

http://www.verbalcommits.com/players/jacob-laravia

Don't know how accurate this is, but:


2019 Jacob LaRavia Has Game! https://t.co/PySdLLSDjR via @YouTube Asked by Brandon Brantley to wait until this week for Painter to call him Jake if offered will accept immediately . Seems like a lock to Boiler Up !— Purdue Fan (@oldboiler52) April 1, 2019



According to isuboiler, they have an open scholarship so if they want you kid, you shouldn't have to wait. Reality is they have you on the back burner. Guess it depends on what the kid wants or how he perceives the situation.


----------



## Bluethunder

You would think if Purdue wanted him that much, and if it was really going to be that easy for them, Painter would just pick up the phone and offer.  Not sure why they would make him wait until the end of the week if they know they want him and he knows he wants to attend.


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> You would think if Purdue wanted him that much, and if it was really going to be that easy for them, Painter would just pick up the phone and offer.  Not sure why they would make him wait until the end of the week if they know they want him and he knows he wants to attend.



Yeah, sounds to me like the classic let me check on a few guys here and there and then we'll get back to you. They have seen him and his game enough to know what they think


----------



## sycamorebacker

That's correct.  he is on their B or C list.  I would think they are hitting the grad transfer market also.


----------



## 4Q_iu

wondering if they're couching their position given edwards' status... some have him as a late 1st rounder at best, shocked if he'd leave for a 2nd round draft slot


----------



## isuboiler

Jason Svoboda said:


> Verbal Commits only has him with us as offered of those three.
> 
> http://www.verbalcommits.com/players/jacob-laravia
> 
> Don't know how accurate this is, but:
> 
> 
> 2019 Jacob LaRavia Has Game! https://t.co/PySdLLSDjR via @YouTube Asked by Brandon Brantley to wait until this week for Painter to call him Jake if offered will accept immediately . Seems like a lock to Boiler Up !— Purdue Fan (@oldboiler52) April 1, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> According to isuboiler, they have an open scholarship so if they want you kid, you shouldn't have to wait. Reality is they have you on the back burner. Guess it depends on what the kid wants or how he perceives the situation.


Boilers are waiting to see what happens to Sean Miller. They were a finalist for one of top recruits and he didn’t sign for this reason.


----------



## rapala

If it happens, wouldn't that be a first, from low mid-major to a final eight team.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

According to Golden, he's got official visits to Xavier and Creighton. We have no chance.

My bad. Golden retweeted Kyle Neddenreip from the Indy Star who said LaRavia had those visits. He corrected after I went to bed!  My apologies.


----------



## pbutler218

IndyTreeFan said:


> According to Golden, he's got official visits to Xavier and Creighton. We have no chance.



Another player is being referred to in that tweet. Not LaRavia. However, LaRavia is coming to State on an official visit on April 12-13.


----------



## pbutler218

Kyle Neddenriep (@KyleNeddenriep) Tweeted:
A real Jake LaRavia update: Lawrence Central standout will take official visit to Indiana State on April 12-13. https://twitter.com/KyleNeddenriep/status/1114370799752892416?s=17


----------



## isuboiler

pbutler218 said:


> Kyle Neddenriep (@KyleNeddenriep) Tweeted:
> A real Jake LaRavia update: Lawrence Central standout will take official visit to Indiana State on April 12-13. https://twitter.com/KyleNeddenriep/status/1114370799752892416?s=17



He’s down to ISU, Purdue and Missouri. ISU is only offer and people close say he’s not leaving the state. It’s isu or purdue.


----------



## Coach '72

Saw the All-Star game today. I know it was a show, but I've seen enough players in my lifetime to tell you guys Lansing and the staff absolutely have got to close the deal on this kid.  He is too good to let this one get out of town. Cobie is trying to recruit him big. Cobie can play too. Would rather have the Jarju kid instead of the Agbo but that's just me. Take it for what it's worth. Big week-end for the staff. was very impressed. go Blue


----------



## BrokerZ

He’s really the perfect 4 for the MVC. Kind of reminds me a little of Kessinger pre-injury. Quick, moves well laterally, can handle the ball if needed in transition, can start a fast break off a rebound, good jumper, etc. He seems quick enough that he can defend other stretch 4-types on the perimeter or give us a few good minutes at the 5 defending more traditional centers (i.e. UNI and Valpo) if we wanted to go small. 

He also seems like a decent passer, which based on how our bigs handle/distribute the ball at the top of the key after screens and in our fast break offense, that’s important. 

Coach - what did you see in the All Star game that stood out?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Coach '72 said:


> Saw the All-Star game today. I know it was a show, but I've seen enough players in my lifetime to tell you guys Lansing and the staff absolutely have got to close the deal on this kid.  He is too good to let this one get out of town. Cobie is trying to recruit him big. Cobie can play too. Would rather have the Jarju kid instead of the Agbo but that's just me. Take it for what it's worth. Big week-end for the staff. was very impressed. go Blue



Lol what do you suggest they do to close him that they’re not currently doing?? You can only do so much - if it doesn’t work out that’s just the way it goes. You know how the saying goes - one kid doesn’t make or break a team (See Auburn). I just can’t imagine they don’t have the full court press on the kid and sometimes that isn’t even enough.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lol what do you suggest they do to close him that they’re not currently doing?? You can only do so much - if it doesn’t work out that’s just the way it goes. You know how the saying goes - one kid doesn’t make or break a team (See Auburn). I just can’t imagine they don’t have the full court press on the kid and sometimes that isn’t even enough.



All you can eat Mark Pi’s Chinese Express in the Commons. That’s how you close the whale. 






Doubt Mark Pi’s is even in the Commons any longer...


----------



## Coach '72

The kid just knows how to play, but what stood out to me was he has an explosive first step to the basket. he 6'8 and can put the ball on the floor. Just a real get and it would turn the tide to get a kid like this. Don't let him get out of town.  I will say also Cobie Barnes is pretty damn good too. He can really play. He just knows how to score and can score. There's alot of kids that know how to score but can't score. He can. Hankins will have to find his niche but he's a good player. Be very interesting if we lock those 3. I'd still take Jarjou over Agbo. Big week- and Go Blue


----------



## sycamorebacker

Coach '72 said:


> Saw the All-Star game today. I know it was a show, but I've seen enough players in my lifetime to tell you guys Lansing and the staff absolutely have got to close the deal on this kid.  He is too good to let this one get out of town.



I saw him at the top 60 and I agree.  I don't want to say too much until the deal is made one way or another.  Barnes and Hankins each had about 3 3's and made more than they missed.  If we do get Mr. LaRavia, I will be very happy.


----------



## pbutler218

Carson Edwards has declared for the NBA draft so I wonder if Purdue will get involved now. Boy I would hate to lose out on this kid.


----------



## BrokerZ

Check out this alley-oop in the IBCA North - South Classic at Martinsville. Warren Central’s Isiah Moore with the ALLEY...Lawrence Central’s Jake LaRavia with the 360 OOP!!! 👀 👀 @jacob_laravia3 @isiah_moore3 pic.twitter.com/4zQkCLpKVg— (812)-H🏀🏀PS! (@BbalEvv) April 7, 2019


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lol what do you suggest they do to close him that they’re not currently doing?? You can only do so much - if it doesn’t work out that’s just the way it goes. You know how the saying goes - one kid doesn’t make or break a team (See Auburn). I just can’t imagine they don’t have the full court press on the kid and sometimes that isn’t even enough.



NIKE?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I mean looking at this kids Twitter it looks like he’s going to Purdue if they offer - seems like a done deal.


----------



## pbutler218

If he doesn't commit to us while on his visit this weekend then I would say we won't get him. Whoever does get him will be getting a nice player.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I mean looking at this kids Twitter it looks like he’s going to Purdue if they offer - seems like a done deal.



Unfortunately I have to agree.


----------



## ISUCC

More than likely he'll cancel his visit to ISU


----------



## pbutler218

Has he even been offered by Purdue??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

pbutler218 said:


> Has he even been offered by Purdue??



Seems to me that they're really looking around before they use that offer on him.  I'd take that as a bad sign, if I were him...


----------



## pbutler218

I think he would have a much better chance to play.......A LOT and contribute here more than he would at Purdue.


----------



## meistro

IndyTreeFan said:


> Seems to me that they're really looking around before they use that offer on him.  I'd take that as a bad sign, if I were him...



And a good sign for us. I noticed he said he could also go the prep school route. If they're full at his position, they may steer him that way for a year. If they don't offer, I think we have a real shot. Lansing and crew need to do their best sales job. That would be a heckuva recruiting class if we get him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> And a good sign for us. I noticed he said he could also go the prep school route. If they're full at his position, they may steer him that way for a year. If they don't offer, I think we have a real shot. Lansing and crew need to do their best sales job. That would be a heckuva recruiting class if we get him.



Any kid that will go to prep school for the possibility of having an offer the next year is an idiot and I don't want him. I don't trust his decision making process. If he can't make good decisions with ample time, how can I think he'll do so under pressure? 

It is different if you need the year to get grades taken care of or to get more game on tape because of injury or being behind other highly recruited stars, but for a kid like him, he's already played a lot of high level HS ball, has been front and center for the HM coaches in AAU and nobody thought he was good enough. Now all of the sudden he is? Sorry, doesn't compute.

The reason why I don't feel it applies to us in the same light is because he committed to a mid-major early and had several other mid-major offers before committing early. He's a mid-major kid and that isn't a knock. That doesn't mean he can't play at Purdue, but I don't think he'll be a difference maker at that level.


----------



## meistro

as young as he is, he could possibly grow a little more.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

It seems very clear that PU is his 1st choice.  If he is considering prep school they take his 2nd maybe 3rd picks.  If we are just an escape plan , and I thick we might be wise to use the last offer for someone who really wants to be here.


----------



## meistro

Did we recruit him before he signed with siue?


----------



## bluestreak

meistro said:


> Did we recruit him before he signed with siue?



Nobody did.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Did we recruit him before he signed with siue?



IUPUI, Evansville and a couple others.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lawrence Central wing Jake LaRavia will have his official visit to Indiana State starting tomorrow through Sunday.— Kyle Neddenriep (@KyleNeddenriep) April 11, 2019


----------



## ISUCC

I wonder, in reality, what our chances are with him?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> I wonder, in reality, what our chances are with him?



Well as it stands, pretty solid, no?  

Until someone else offers, his only option are those offers on the table. I don't know if his Evansville offer is still legit as I think they took some transfers. So he has us, his SIU-E offer and then IUPUI, Incarnate Word and American D1 offers. 

Obviously he wants a Purdue offer so if they offer, I'm sure he commits there but as of now, they don't want him. Mizzou has other grad transfers coming in for visits so he's down their list, too. Can't do shit without an offer.


----------



## sycamorebacker

If PU has not offered then they're not worried about losing him.

Don't they need an inside forward and a shooting guard?


----------



## meistro

Sycamore Proud said:


> It seems very clear that PU is his 1st choice.  If he is considering prep school they take his 2nd maybe 3rd picks.  If we are just an escape plan , and I thick we might be wise to use the last offer for someone who really wants to be here.



He wouldn’t be the first player on our roster that wanted to go somewhere else. Just how it is. I’ll take him any day, even if we are his second choice.


----------



## chaddog

Let's hope the official visit goes very well. I hope Barnes and/or Hankins make it over to influence him. I think they all played for the 
same AAU team.


----------



## pbutler218

chaddog said:


> Let's hope the official visit goes very well. I hope Barnes and/or Hankins make it over to influence him. I think they all played for the
> same AAU team.



Yeah, I  think this is our make or break chance with this kid. Hopefully he would enjoy playing college ball with his AAU teammates and realizes he's wanted AND needed here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Buckhorn

Anyone know his planned academic major?


----------



## Bingoman

Verbally committed now! He just announced it on his Instagram page. Huge addition for the team. He brings size and amazing offense. Great pickup by Greg and the staff.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Is it true that he is pretty young for his class?  I heard he doesn't turn 18 until this fall.  That might explain why he blooming a little late for this class.  Indy has some great basketball.  I think he would be a good get.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Extremely excited to announce that I will be continuing my academic and athletic career at Indiana State University #gosycamores pic.twitter.com/eBsvJtcnZr— Jake LaRavia (@jacob_laravia3) April 14, 2019


----------



## Bluethunder

Wow. Just wow. Really wasn’t sure State would get him. 

Sweep for the baseball team and a HUGE commitment for the b-ball team. Great weekend!!!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I was holding back until now, but I wanted to say that, at the Top 60, he looked REALLY good.  Much more versatile than Arop or Richard.  Combo forward.


----------



## meistro

Heckuva pickup, and heckuva recruiting class by GL. Welcome to the team!


----------



## Southgrad07

Sweet! Was obviously the top spring target for us because the staff did everything they could to get him from the time he decommitted. Great job by them to land him! On paper this is a really nice class.

Also FYI...Him along with hankins and barnes will be playing for team indiana in an all star game on the 20th @arsenal tech hs in indy at noon.


----------



## pbutler218

Awesome news. Appears to be a really good recruiting class!! Congrats to all involved who sold the program to him.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I was holding back until now, but I wanted to say that, at the Top 60, he looked REALLY good.  Much more versatile than Arop or Richard.  Combo forward.



Can we not do this - one time. Can we not?! 

Carl and Manny are two of the best / most versatile players we’ve had in the last 20 or so years. Both could finish at the rim, both had a mid range game, both could shoot the 3. Manny was a better mid to long range player - Carl was better around rim. Both played solid D. In other words - this could be really good and still not be “much more versatile” than either of these guys. 

Just please - this one time.


----------



## treeman

Great news! Love all the talent coming in and love all the Indiana flavor! Welcome aboard Jake!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Having seen him play multiple times in AAU, I think he is more like a Gant/RJ Mahurin hybrid in terms of how he plays offensively. 

I expect to see him used as the high ball screen where he can just roll off that and get open 3 point shots like Gant did. He could also be that fast break trailer because of his speed and the guard could do that little turn around shovel  that RJ was famous for on breaks.

My guess between being hammered by Barnes/Hankins and the staff showing him the depth chart, he realized he'd be playing early and often next year. Hope he works his ass off this Summer knowing that.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Can we not do this - one time. Can we not?!
> 
> Carl and Manny are two of the best / most versatile players we’ve had in the last 20 or so years. Both could finish at the rim, both had a mid range game, both could shoot the 3. Manny was a better mid to long range player - Carl was better around rim. Both played solid D. In other words - this could be really good and still not be “much more versatile” than either of these guys.
> 
> Just please - this one time.



Elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Having seen him play multiple times in AAU, I think he is more like a Gant/RJ Mahurin hybrid in terms of how he plays offensively.
> 
> I expect to see him used as the high ball screen where he can just roll off that and get open 3 point shots like Gant did. He could also be that fast break trailer because of his speed and the guard could do that little turn around shovel  that RJ was famous for on breaks.
> 
> My guess between being hammered by Barnes/Hankins and the staff showing him the depth chart, he realized he'd be playing early and often next year. Hope he works his ass off this Summer knowing that.



We're not allowed to compare him to our other players.  SSOM won't like it.  
What I saw was with little defense, but I think he is much more mobile on the open floor than Gant or RJ.  I just hope he is aggressive inside on the boards and defensively.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Can we not do this - one time. Can we not?!
> 
> Carl and Manny are two of the best / most versatile players we’ve had in the last 20 or so years. Both could finish at the rim, both had a mid range game, both could shoot the 3. Manny was a better mid to long range player - Carl was better around rim. Both played solid D. In other words - this could be really good and still not be “much more versatile” than either of these guys.
> 
> Just please - this one time.



The way I remember it, Manny did not get many "easy" points, Carl could not play SF, and neither had much of a handle.  
Go ahead and tell me if you disagree, but don't blast away with nothing.  
Have you seen him in person?  I have, Sherlock.

Painter must agree with me.  it's not trivial that a final 8 team called him a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ISUCC

Excellent news to read on this Sunday, welcome Jake! 

Will we be stupid enough to redshirt any of these incoming recruits? I sure hope not. They might take their lumps starting out, but they seem like they could play as true freshman.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> Excellent news to read on this Sunday, welcome Jake!
> 
> Will we be stupid enough to redshirt any of these incoming recruits? I sure hope not. They might take their lumps starting out, but they seem like they could play as true freshman.



With D and other guards, I would say Hankins is a candidate.  We'll just have to throw a ball on the court and see how rises to the top.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> The way I remember it, Manny did not get many "easy" points, Carl could not play SF, and neither had much of a handle.
> Go ahead and tell me if you disagree, but don't blast away with nothing.
> Have you seen him in person?  I have, Sherlock.
> 
> Painter must agree with me.  it's not trivial that a final 8 team called him a couple of weeks ago.



Extremely sensitive much “Sherlock”? 

I’ve never seen him play - but then again I don’t really have to have seen him play to be able to debate any players versatility vs. Carl Richard and Manny Arop. Both whom are probably more talented and versatile than anyone on our current roster not named Key and it’s not particularly close. 

Many Arop was a good athlete - a slasher - could get his own shot - was a capable 3 point shooter and a lock down defender when needed. He handled the ball just fine. 

Carl Richard could catch a lob and yam it one time down the floor, post up baby hook the second time down the floor and the third hit a knockdown 3. 

I just don’t care for the comparison given the contributions of those two players - especially the suggestion of him being “much more” of anything than those two guys. 

It wasn’t a personal attack on you... I would have made the same post no matter who posted that. It’s neither trival or a qualifier that Painter was interested in this kid. He’s an Indiana kid that had a rising stock during the late signing period - shit happens and roster spots open up. Nothing is really out of play at that point - of course they were going to kick the tires on him. Purdue has been to the Elite 8 three times in the last 20 years you and Painter being on the same page isn’t really too impressive to me. Lol


----------



## ISUCC

The Indy Star had a nice write up already about Jake

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...a-commits-indiana-state-sycamores/3465001002/


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Obviously I'm excited that we are getting three Indiana all-stars. I just hope people don't get too down on these kids too early. I think many are expecting them to be world beaters their first year and will forget that they will only be freshman. I think they could all have good seasons next year, but I believe that Key, J. Barnes, Neese, Kessinger, and Williams will be the primary keys to our success next season. Williams is probably my biggest concern. I think he has the potential to be a great player, it's more of a does he want to be, kind of issue.

All in all though this is a great class we have coming in and there is definitely reason to look forward to the next few years.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamorebacker said:


> I was holding back until now, but I wanted to say that, at the Top 60, he looked REALLY good.  Much more versatile than Arop or Richard.  Combo forward.



That's great news!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Extremely sensitive much “Sherlock”?
> 
> I’ve never seen him play - but then again I don’t really have to have seen him play to be able to debate any players versatility vs. Carl Richard and Manny Arop. Both whom are probably more talented and versatile than anyone on our current roster not named Key and it’s not particularly close.
> 
> Many Arop was a good athlete - a slasher - could get his own shot - was a capable 3 point shooter and a lock down defender when needed. He handled the ball just fine.
> 
> Carl Richard could catch a lob and yam it one time down the floor, post up baby hook the second time down the floor and the third hit a knockdown 3.
> 
> I just don’t care for the comparison given the contributions of those two players - especially the suggestion of him being “much more” of anything than those two guys.
> 
> It wasn’t a personal attack on you... I would have made the same post no matter who posted that. It’s neither trival or a qualifier that Painter was interested in this kid. He’s an Indiana kid that had a rising stock during the late signing period - shit happens and roster spots open up. Nothing is really out of play at that point - of course they were going to kick the tires on him. Purdue has been to the Elite 8 three times in the last 20 years you and Painter being on the same page isn’t really too impressive to me. Lol



Maybe you shouldn't critique others' opinions until you have seen him play.
I may not have an accurate view of his ability, but I think there is a good possibility that he will be a starter/primary player on the all-star team.  
Of course, this is early, and I could completely wrong about him.  I'm just throwing my opinion out there to give those that haven't seen him play an idea of his skills.  He is definitely a combo forward with inside/outside skills which is not what we usually get in our recruiting.  He averaged about 17 pts, 7 rebs and 4 assists on one of the top teams in the state.  He handled, passed, and scored inside and outside.  I am of the OPINION that he is more versatile than the two players I mentioned before.  Right or wrong; that's my opinion.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Maybe you shouldn't critique others' opinions until you have seen him play.
> I may not have an accurate view of his ability, but I think there is a good possibility that he will be a starter/primary player on the all-star team.
> Of course, this is early, and I could completely wrong about him.  I'm just throwing my opinion out there to give those that haven't seen him play an idea of his skills.  He is definitely a combo forward with inside/outside skills which is not what we usually get in our recruiting.  He averaged about 17 pts, 7 rebs and 4 assists on one of the top teams in the state.  He handled, passed, and scored inside and outside.  I am of the OPINION that he is more versatile than the two players I mentioned before.  Right or wrong; that's my opinion.




I’m not critiquing him as a player - I’m protecting the legacy of two very good players and curbing expectations you and others have wrongfully set ahead of time in the past. 

It’s fun to be excited - we didn’t have much to get excited about last season - he happy - enjoy it! But let’s keep expectations in check. 

Right or wrong. Having seen him play or not. I’m still of the opinion he’s probably not “much more versatile” than either of those two players. I don’t think I have to see him play to make that statement. But time will tell.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Right or wrong. Having seen him play or not. I’m still of the opinion he’s probably not “much more versatile” than either of those two players. I don’t think I have to see him play to make that statement. But time will tell.



What do you call that?  Clairvoyance?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> What do you call that?  Clairvoyance?



Had to look it up... Call it whatever you want.


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’m not critiquing him as a player - I’m protecting the legacy of two very good players and curbing expectations you and others have wrongfully set ahead of time in the past.
> 
> It’s fun to be excited - we didn’t have much to get excited about last season - he happy - enjoy it! But let’s keep expectations in check.
> 
> Right or wrong. Having seen him play or not. I’m still of the opinion he’s probably not “much more versatile” than either of those two players. I don’t think I have to see him play to make that statement. But time will tell.


I just hope he doesn't quit on his team if we are comparing him to others .


----------



## Buckhorn

Daveinth said:


> I just hope he doesn't quit on his team if we are comparing him to others .



Are these the 4-yr.  #'s of Richard, who "could catch a lob and yam it one time down the floor, post up baby hook the second time down the floor and the third hit a knockdown 3?" 

https://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/players/carl-richard-1.html

One of *ISU's best in the "past 20 or so yrs?"*


----------



## bluestreak

Gotta be truthful, I was never a Carl Richards fan. He really wasn't much of a shooter and it his ball handling skills were only average. I've been watching ISU teams since the mid 1960's and I don't think Richards would be on my top ten forwards list.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lets all be honest with ourselves. If the program is to rise, we need Jake to be better than any of the guys that have come before him because while some were really good, none of them were difference makers by themselves. So how about we shelve the comparisons all together because it could as easily be said that we're limiting his ceiling? 

So I hope Jake is the best his potential lets him be. He has from now until when he reports to work on his game, body and mind. If he devotes this offseason to his personal development, he is going to hit the ground running and get ample playing time due to the lack of prospects in front of him.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> What do you call that?  Clairvoyance?



There are many words for it...  Some aren't for a family-friendly site such as this one.


----------



## eagletree

Don't try to compare one player to another. Be thankful that we got a big player that we really wanted. Got to give the coach and staff credit on this one. Everything that you hear is so positive so let's keep it that way. Welcome to ISU, Jacob. We should have a good nucleus next year to build around. Looking forward to it of course after football...........


----------



## Jason Svoboda

eagletree said:


> Don't try to compare one player to another. Be thankful that we got a big player that we really wanted. Got to give the coach and staff credit on this one. Everything that you hear is so positive so let's keep it that way. Welcome to ISU, Jacob. We should have a good nucleus next year to build around. Looking forward to it of course after football...........



So can I pencil him in to average 20 and 10 next year?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Does everyone realize that we, basically, have 7 new players next year?  Over half of the team.  
Let's just hope the new look has a great year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Gotta be truthful, I was never a Carl Richards fan. He really wasn't much of a shooter and it his ball handling skills were only average. I've been watching ISU teams since the mid 1960's and I don't think Richards would be on my top ten forwards list.



And I appreciated Carl and Many for what they did.  Many was good at shooting contested jumpers, etc, but I didn't like that he didn't get many easy points.  It seemed to me that he liked to fade away instead of creating space, and didn't get many putbacks or layups.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> So can I pencil him in to average 20 and 10 next year?



Best not expect anything from freshmen.  I want our returning players to play better.  I think they are capable.


----------



## ISUCC

Golden put out an updated story just now

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/upd...cle_067bd370-5e73-11e9-958a-971669f3d02b.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

The MIC is one of the strongest conferences, probably, in the nation.  His stats are pretty impressive.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Best not expect anything from freshmen.  I want our returning players to play better.  I think they are capable.



It was tongue in cheek.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> It was tongue in cheek.



I know


----------



## chaddog

I would like to compare these comparisons by comparing apples and oranges. Seriously though the way I look at it is, are the guys coming in
more talented than the guys leaving. I think yes they are. That means an overall improvement in team talent which is a good thing. I liked the statement 
he made about fitting in with the team quickly and feeling comfortable while playing with them. Now I am always thinking about recruiting this time of year
for next year with all the AAU events beginning and I hope this gives us a chance with Nigel Pack, although I think some big boys are starting to recruit him more. It never hurts to have kids from a city close by that produces national talent year in and year out though.


----------



## TreeTop

Excited to have you on board Jake!  Good luck in your higher ed academic and athletic career!


----------



## BrokerZ

Very happy to hear Jake chose ISU!  We can debate who he will be as a player, but there are a couple of things that stick out to me:

1) As it's been mentioned, we don't have anyone on the roster quite like Jake.  Our high ball screen offense require the 4/5 to come to the top of the key to set screens, but if that player has ZERO threat to pick-and-pop it does nothing but bring an extra defender towards the ball handlers.  Having a threat to shoot or rim-run puts significant pressure on the defense.  I mean...the offense might actually work the way it's designed.  Shocking, I know. 

2) Jake can handle the ball, especially for his size.  This gives us another component to the offense.  Not only can he pick and pop off the screen, but we can actually run pick-and-roll action out of the standard offensive sets because we can (hopefully) trust Jake to handle the ball and navigate the lane.

3) Our roster is now, dare I say it, somewhat deep with talented players.  At least on paper.  We all knew which players last year were not contributing nor improving, and Jake's addition to an already good recruiting class only adds depth to the roster.  Depth, real depth, creates competition which creates better and more motivated players.  There are no givens on this roster.  Every starter has a talented backup who wants his minutes.  This is a good thing.

4) Our coaches seem like they can close when they choose their targeted players.  I'm not sure what an official visit to ISU for basketball looks like, but Lansing and his staff have done a good job getting verbals during those visits.  Once we get a kid on campus that we really want, we usually get them.

We now have one of the best top-to-bottom rosters in a long time.  Man do I hope we can do something with it.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Welcome to ISU Jake...  You made good decision...  Great business school at ISU!  We appreciate you playing basketball here.


----------



## pbutler218

BrokerZ said:


> Very happy to hear Jake chose ISU!  We can debate who he will be as a player, but there are a couple of things that stick out to me:
> 
> 1) As it's been mentioned, we don't have anyone on the roster quite like Jake.  Our high ball screen offense require the 4/5 to come to the top of the key to set screens, but if that player has ZERO threat to pick-and-pop it does nothing but bring an extra defender towards the ball handlers.  Having a threat to shoot or rim-run puts significant pressure on the defense.  I mean...the offense might actually work the way it's designed.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> 2) Jake can handle the ball, especially for his size.  This gives us another component to the offense.  Not only can he pick and pop off the screen, but we can actually run pick-and-roll action out of the standard offensive sets because we can (hopefully) trust Jake to handle the ball and navigate the lane.
> 
> 3) Our roster is now, dare I say it, somewhat deep with talented players.  At least on paper.  We all knew which players last year were not contributing nor improving, and Jake's addition to an already good recruiting class only adds depth to the roster.  Depth, real depth, creates competition which creates better and more motivated players.  There are no givens on this roster.  Every starter has a talented backup who wants his minutes.  This is a good thing.
> 
> 4) Our coaches seem like they can close when they choose their targeted players.  I'm not sure what an official visit to ISU for basketball looks like, but Lansing and his staff have done a good job getting verbals during those visits.  Once we get a kid on campus that we really want, we usually get them.
> 
> We now have one of the best top-to-bottom rosters in a long time.  Man do I hope we can do something with it.



I think we will have better skilled offensive players next year. We had too many liabilities last year IMO.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> I think we will have better skilled offensive players next year. We had too many liabilities last year IMO.



We're getting taller too.


----------



## pbutler218

sycamorebacker said:


> We're getting taller too.



Yeah, we'll have decent height for the MVC. Won't have anyone as big as Rickman (?) but he wasn't very polished offensively and wasn't a great rebounder either. Not a huge loss.


----------



## meistro

pbutler218 said:


> Yeah, we'll have decent height for the MVC. Won't have anyone as big as Rickman (?) but he wasn't very polished offensively and wasn't a great rebounder either. Not a huge loss.



I know what you're saying. But, I always hate it when we say something like, not a huge loss. For two reasons. 1. Those kinds of statements have come back to bight us in the butt later. Like not missing Kitchell or Walker for example. And, 2 regardless of how Rickman panned out, he did his best and never got into trouble, as far as I know.


----------



## pbutler218

meistro said:


> I know what you're saying. But, I always hate it when we say something like, not a huge loss. For two reasons. 1. Those kinds of statements have come back to bight us in the butt later. Like not missing Kitchell or Walker for example. And, 2 regardless of how Rickman panned out, he did his best and never got into trouble, as far as I know.



Oh nothing against him personally I think he was probably a good kid. He just had his faults as a player. He wasn't consistent enough for us. I think he got jabbed (and frustrated) with petty foul calls against him at times. Again.....NOTHING against the kid I just feel potentially the guys coming in at least appear to be more polished offensively which we sorely lacked last year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> Oh nothing against him personally I think he was probably a good kid. He just had his faults as a player. He wasn't consistent enough for us. I think he got jabbed (and frustrated) with petty foul calls against him at times. Again.....NOTHING against the kid I just feel potentially the guys coming in at least appear to be more polished offensively which we sorely lacked last year.



The unfortunate thing for our program is that Rickman and Kessinger couldn't make a shot until their fourth year here.  I don't want to attack any of the players, but we could have won some more games if Barnes had not slumped and, also, if Neese/Williams would have been available all year.  
Not sure what happened to Thomas and Hughes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> The unfortunate thing for our program is that Rickman and Kessinger couldn't make a shot until their fourth year here.  I don't want to attack any of the players, but we could have won some more games if Barnes had not slumped and, also, if Neese/Williams would have been available all year.
> Not sure what happened to Thomas and Hughes.



Not really - once Neese and Williams became eligible this group took several games to become comfortable and as I recalled played miserably other than a few decent wins in Hawaii once these two came back. Williams showed flashes of brilliance but never really was able to put it together for 40 minutes let alone multiple games. Neese was probably our second best player on the floor during the last month or two of the season once he got comfortable with things. I'm not sure them being avaliable all year really makes that much of a difference record wise - perhaps to your point it accelerates the team chemistry because you're not adding two new guys midway through the non conference season but again - they addition of them didn't really help that much.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw several games this year that were won by 1 3-pointer.  But, I guess it's crazy of me to think that 30 more 3's by Neese and Barnes would have helped us.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw several games this year that were won by 1 3-pointer.  But, I guess it's crazy of me to think that 30 more 3's by Neese and Barnes would have helped us.



I didn't say anything about Barnes in my post or your post being "crazy"... But you since you brought Barnes back up I'll humor you. 

What is actually "crazy" is we ended up 4th in the league in 3 point fg @ 36.3% all while taking about 80 less 3 pointers than the next closest team. As most will recall we were one of the best 3 point shooting teams in the nation in the non-conference all while being one of the most selective 3 point shooting teams.

Unfortunately that didn't last and it doesn't really tell the whole story though - during conference play only we were 9th in the league in 3 point fg @ 21.7%. The biggest reason our 3 point shooting plummeted during conference play? Not all that shocking - JORDAN BARNES shot 21% while taking nearly 2 more attempts per game than anyone else on the team. You also have to wonder which circles back to the original point - how much did the addition of Williams and Neese have to do with our teams (or in this case an individual players) struggles? That is hard to quantify - but something changed. 

So as you suggested if you want to split your 30 or so more attempts up between Barnes and Neese then be my guest. I'd probably give 10 to Neese, 10 to Key and 5 each to Washington and Williams. That might of helped us. Jordan Barnes shooting more 3's last year was certainly not the answer and I don't think it will be the answer moving forward for us to be a winning program. 

Either Greg Lansing needs to make it obvious or Jordan Barnes needs to figure it out - he doesn't have to chuck 5 to 6 3's per game for his teams to win. What he needs to do is quit being selfish, be a leader, not turn the ball over (lead team in conference play with 2.3 TO's per game and 2.6 TO's per game on season). He was an abysmal offensive player for us last season. With Key morphing into perhaps the conferences most prolific player, Neese another year of experience, a capable scorer in Williams and new pieces added - Jordan Barnes needs to reinvent himself as a basketball player. 5'10" guard shooting off balance 3 point shots with a hand in his face while trying to imitate a 6'3" college version of Steph Curry isn't really working or helping.

Note: If an Admin wants to take this to another thread that would probably be best. None of this has anything to do with JL.


----------



## skdent1414

Last year's roster had plenty of misfortunes and disappointments. 

1. Nobody expected Barnes to fall into a funk. We couldn't have predicted that. This had to be a mental lapse that hopefully gets resolved this offseason.
2. I'm sure the staff expected to get more out of Devin Thomas. Even before his injury he was not playing well. I think he was playing out of position his entire career here. 
3. I'm confident that Brinkmeyer would have played a decent sized role last season if he were not injured. 
4. Hughes, Rickman, Williams were all offensively challenged at several different spans in the season. 

If our offseason roster additions can improve upon these low points, we should be better. That along with general improvement of the returning players. Sorry to be Mr. Obvious.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I didn't say anything about Barnes in my post or your post being "crazy"... But you since you brought Barnes back up I'll humor you.
> 
> What is actually "crazy" is we ended up 4th in the league in 3 point fg @ 36.3% all while taking about 80 less 3 pointers than the next closest team. As most will recall we were one of the best 3 point shooting teams in the nation in the non-conference all while being one of the most selective 3 point shooting teams.
> 
> Unfortunately that didn't last and it doesn't really tell the whole story though - during conference play only we were 9th in the league in 3 point fg @ 21.7%. The biggest reason our 3 point shooting plummeted during conference play? Not all that shocking - JORDAN BARNES shot 33% while taking nearly 2 more attempts per game than anyone else on the team. You also have to wonder which circles back to the original point - how much did the addition of Williams and Neese have to do with our teams (or in this case an individual players) struggles? That is hard to quantify - but something changed.
> 
> So as you suggested if you want to split your 30 or so more attempts up between Barnes and Neese then be my guest. I'd probably give 10 to Neese, 10 to Key and 5 each to Washington and Williams. That might of helped us. Jordan Barnes shooting more 3's last year was certainly not the answer and I don't think it will be the answer moving forward for us to be a winning program.
> 
> Either Greg Lansing needs to make it obvious or Jordan Barnes needs to figure it out - he doesn't have to chuck 5 to 6 3's per game for his teams to win. What he needs to do is quit being selfish, be a leader, not turn the ball over (lead team in conference play with 2.3 TO's per game and 2.6 TO's per game on season). He was an abysmal offensive player for us last season. With Key morphing into perhaps the conferences most prolific player, Neese another year of experience, a capable scorer in Williams and new pieces added - Jordan Barnes needs to reinvent himself as a basketball player. 5'10" guard shooting off balance 3 point shots with a hand in his face while trying to imitate a 6'3" college version of Steph Curry isn't really working or helping.
> 
> Note: If an Admin wants to take this to another thread that would probably be best. None of this has anything to do with JL.



I mean't 30 more MADE 3FG's, but I looked and that is too high.  Beginning with the first Loy game, Barnes finished the season 21/96 on 3's.  And Neese's first 14 games, he was 10/40.  I figure we left about 60 pts on the table, not counting 2FG.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I think Jacob is going to be a great addition to the Sycamore basketball program!  Looks like he's got a great skill set.

Welcome Jake!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

After reading articles and watching highlight tapes, he reminds me of both Gant (in college) and Kessinger (in HS).  This is Pre-broken leg BK.

Can pick and pop and shoot from the outside like Gant, and can get to the rim and elevate like BK did in high school before he got bush leagued by some kid. Can he play defense like Gant did?  He probably won't be matched up with 5's the way BK has been and probably won't bulk up as much as BK has, so he will probably play defense against more 4's.  

Like most freshman that come into the program, how quickly he can pick up what HCGL wants him to do on defense will determine how much he plays.  Offense doesn't seem to be lacking with him.  Sure it will be a faster game but I don't think he will struggle in that area.  He will have to be able to play D to stay on the court.


----------



## sycamorebacker

In the Top 60 workout (with little defense) in scrimmages:
Cobie:  15 - 4 and 3 assists   3 3FG
Jared:  17 - 1 - 3     4 3FG
Jake  15 - 9 - 4     1 3FG


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> - JORDAN BARNES shot 33% while taking nearly 2 more attempts per game than anyone else on the team. You also have to wonder which circles back to the original point - how much did the addition of Williams and Neese have to do with our teams (or in this case an individual players) struggles? That is hard to quantify - but something changed.



Remember Barnes lost his shot when he got sick.  It was really kind of strange.  I guess, like a batting slump, it gets in your head.


----------



## Southgrad07

Signing period starts today...Would think you would get the official signings of him and Agbo and then Coach can publicly comment on them and what they bring to the table.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Southgrad07 said:


> Signing period starts today...Would think you would get the official signings of him and Agbo and then Coach can publicly comment on them and what they bring to the table.



Can LaRavia sign another LOI?  He signed one at SIU-E, right?  Can he only sign one per year?


----------



## TreeTop

IndyTreeFan said:


> Can LaRavia sign another LOI?  He signed one at SIU-E, right?  Can he only sign one per year?



SIUE officially released him from his commitment, so he's all good to sign today!


----------



## TreeTop

TreeTop said:


> SIUE officially released him from his commitment, so he's all good to sign today!



Well, I wasn't totally right...but he'll still sign hopefully soon...

https://twitter.com/TribStarTodd/status/1118610534063013888


----------



## pbutler218

https://twitter.com/LCHSAthletics/status/1118629688027561989?s=20


----------



## krwilson2

These last couple freshmen recruiting classes have been promising.  JB, Key, and Cooper along with some of these younger athletes might make for some exciting ball.


----------



## chaddog

The coach on his left is wearing a Ball State shirt. Classy move asshole. I hope Jake reminds him of that every year we kick their asses.


----------



## Parsons

Al Gooden, coach he played at BSU


----------



## Southgrad07

Live stream of the midwest challenge


----------



## sycamorebacker

Final game is on youtube.  LaRavia mild ankle sprain - limited minutes.  Hankins 2 3's - limited opportunities.  
Cobie had 24 pts, lots of minutes and several rebounds.  I remember him missing 1 shot.

I like all of our players.  LaRavia is a great replacement for Hughes as a combo forward and he loves to pass.

He was called a Gant/Mahurin hybrid.  I call him a Gant/Renn hybrid.


----------



## Bluethunder

After watching the game and then looking at the box score at the end you come away more impressed with Barnes.  He was one of those kids who you watch and you like him, but then you add it all up and he was one of the leading scorers.  Not flashy but gets results.  Seemed to be in the right place at the right time frequently.  Moved well without the ball.

Hankins is a good shooter from the outside.  With he and Neese on the floor it would be easy to spread the defense.  Had trouble keeping his man in front of him a few times but it was also not a game where defense was a priority.  

LaRavia hurt and sat out most of the game but he has a very quick release and even when he misses, it isn't by much.  Moves very well for his size and passes the ball well. 

All three seemed to be above average bball IQ players and they seem to compliment each other well.

Wasn't impressed with Franklin going to IU.  Shot a ton, never looked to pass and didn't make much. I'm sure he is better than what he showed in the game above, because he didn't show much.  Was impressed with Newman going to Purdue.  He looked very good and was the best player on the Indiana team. 

The little 5'9" kid from Michigan (who looked like a 30 year old) stole the show and won the game.  He hasn't signed with anyone yet but has an offer from Oakland, Western Kentucky and a few others.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes, the little guy from Mich was _really_ good. Mich had some really good players.  I agree about Franklin.  Thompson looks like a really good shooter, but he doesn't like to pass.  Windham from BD has shot well when I've seen him play.  They say he is leaning toward Creighton.


----------



## bigsportsfan

ISUCC said:


> Excellent news to read on this Sunday, welcome Jake!
> 
> Will we be stupid enough to redshirt any of these incoming recruits? I sure hope not. They might take their lumps starting out, but they seem like they could play as true freshman.



In reality, Hankins should be redshirted to step in for JB/CWill in 2020-21. Since Lansing is in job preservation mode, if it's even still savable at this point, I bet it's all hands on deck this winter.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bigsportsfan said:


> In reality, Hankins should be redshirted to step in for JB/CWill in 2020-21. Since Lansing is in job preservation mode, if it's even still savable at this point, I bet it's all hands on deck this winter.



I don't know about that... 

He's got Barnes (SR) , Neese (SOPH), Cam (SOPH), Williams (SR) and Key (JR) all ahead of him. I'm not sure Lansing would be reckless and waste a season on him just for the sake of having the option to use him if needed... Let's be honest - if we really need Hankins in favor of one or two of the 5 players I listed then he's likely out of a job regardless as that will mean things are not going well. I don't suspect that Hankins will get much of a run next year and that's not a knock on him - just a position of depth and experience. Hell, Tyeshon Martin even played decent in the limited minutes he saw the floor - assuming he sticks around if you get in a pinch he's not the worst walk-on the bring off the bench.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> In reality, Hankins should be redshirted to step in for JB/CWill in 2020-21. Since Lansing is in job preservation mode, if it's even still savable at this point, I bet it's all hands on deck this winter.



So you think having 8 guards on the team can save his job?


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't know about that...
> 
> He's got Barnes (SR) , Neese (SOPH), Cam (SOPH), Williams (SR) and Key (JR) all ahead of him. .



You mentioned Martin but left out D.  Eight total with JH.

Your point is well made.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> You mentioned Martin but left out D.  Eight total with JH.
> 
> Your point is well made.



Yeah - wasn't on purpose. I considered him. I mentioned Martin only if we were in a predicament. I feel like D can and will play some 3 for us which is why I left him off this list. I feel like Hankins is going to primarily compete for minutes with those I listed. Though, D will probably play some 2 so should have included him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Guard can mean a lot of things.  We could play 2, 3, or 4 guards.  We even have a point-forward.  
Be interesting to see how the 2 CB's help in the rotation.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Guard can mean a lot of things.  We could play 2, 3, or 4 guards.  We even have a point-forward.
> Be interesting to see how the 2 CB's help in the rotation.



Ya I don’t really look at a 3, 4 or 5 as a guard in college basketball... But whatever it’s a pointless argument (pun intended).


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ya I don’t really look at a 3, 4 or 5 as a guard in college basketball... But whatever it’s a pointless argument (pun intended).



I included 4 only because of Williams.  I thought "swingman" or wing denotes a 2/3.  Teams commonly play 3 guards.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Laravia is #11

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...ake-laravia-puts-show-vs-kentucky/1351369001/


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> Our 43 Indiana All-Stars
> 
> 2018 - De'Avion Washington - TH South
> 2017 - Cooper Neese - Cloverdale
> 2011 - Justin Gant - TH North
> 2010 - Jake Kitchell - South Central (Union Co.)
> 2009 - Jake Odum - TH South
> 2006 - Cole Holmstrom - Gloomington South
> 2005 - Adam Arnold - Belmont (Adams Co.)
> 1998 - Djibril Kante - Gloomington South
> 1997 - Michael Menser - Batesville
> 1997 - Chad Hunter - New Albany
> 1996 - Ben Anderson - Benton Central
> 1993 - Jim Cruse - TH North
> 1992 - Steve Hart - TH South
> 1991 - LaSalle Thompson - Indianapolis Pike
> 1990 - Juda Parks - E. Chicago Central
> 1990 - Marcus Johnson - Indianapolis Pike
> 1989 - Kenny Rowan - Northview
> 1986 - Eddie Bird - Springs Valley
> 1985 - Michael Smith - S.B. LaSalle
> 1984 - Lee Moore - FtW Elmhurst
> 1982 - John S. Williams - Indianapolis Washington
> 1982 - Myron Christian - Evansville Bosse
> 1980 - Kevin Thompson - TH South
> 1976 - Brad Miley - Rushville
> 1974 - Larry Joe Bird - Springs Valley
> 1971 - Steve Phillips - Plymouth
> 1967 - George Pillow - Indianapolis Shortridge
> 1965 - Howard Humes - Madison
> 1964 - Jerry Newsom - Columbus
> 1964 - Steve Hollenbeck - Columbus
> 1963 - Rich Mason - E. Chicago Washington
> 1962 - Jim Crone - Connorsville
> 1962 - Marv Willett - Eminence
> 1960 - Marc Denny - Bedford
> 1957 - Howard Dardeen - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1954 - Arley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1953 - Jack Wiltrout - S.B. Central
> 1953 - Harley Andrews - TH Gerstmeyer
> 1948 - Roger Adkins - Martinsville
> 1946 - Charlie Fouty - TH State (Lab School)
> 1945 - Max Woolsey - Linton
> 1943 - Jim Powers, Sr - S.B. Central
> 1940 - Henry Pearcy - Martinsville



When  Dad told me about the "Arley and Harley" blunder in the final game, I thought they were twins.  I'm still not too old to learn.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> When  Dad told me about the "Arley and Harley" blunder in the final game, I thought they were twins.  I'm still not too old to learn.




They are twins; Arley fell a year behind Harley because of a childhood injury/illness.

https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/harley-andrews/

Uncle Harold, Gerstmeyer '55 was a year behind Arley, a sophomore on the great '53 Gerstmeyer team

https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/arley-andrews/

https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/harold-andrews/


----------



## Gotta Hav

4Q_iu said:


> They are twins; Arley fell a year behind Harley because of a childhood injury/illness.
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/harley-andrews/
> 
> Uncle Harold, Gerstmeyer '55 was a year behind Arley, a sophomore on the great '53 Gerstmeyer team
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/arley-andrews/
> 
> https://www.hoopshall.com/hall-of-fame/harold-andrews/



I enjoy all the recounting of Western Indiana HS basketball history and lore, but isn't this topic supposed to be about our new MBB recruit Jacob Laravia?


----------



## krwilson2

From a shooting standpoint, this feels like he fills the old RJ role early, perhaps?  His game seems to speak much louder than spot up three point guy, but initially, he could be the 4th shooter on the floor that opens driving lanes for Key and Washington.


----------



## sycamorebacker

krwilson2 said:


> From a shooting standpoint, this feels like he fills the old RJ role early, perhaps?  His game seems to speak much louder than spot up three point guy, but initially, he could be the 4th shooter on the floor that opens driving lanes for Key and Washington.



I've seen him twice live and twice on TV/video.  I just want to say two things.  He appears to be a very good passer and he is a better handler than any player he has been compared to on this forum except, maybe, Windler.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Gotta Hav said:


> I enjoy all the recounting of Western Indiana HS basketball history and lore, but isn't this topic supposed to be about our new MBB recruit Jacob Laravia?



blame SycamoreBacker for sidetracking the discussion


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> blame SycamoreBacker for sidetracking the discussion



I'll take all the blame.  Lock me up.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I'll take all the blame.  Lock me up.



Don't worry -- I'm sure the DA will release you on RoR and the judge will dismiss the case.


----------



## chaddog

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...ake-laravia-puts-show-vs-kentucky/1351369001/ 

Saw this article, thought some might like it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thought some of you maybe had not seen this.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/ind...cle_0b28c7df-be86-59ce-b13b-7ab1cf5dea5d.html


----------



## TreeTop

Good stuff about Jake LaRavia and good stuff about Jake Odum!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sounds like JO is doing well.  That's great news.  Nice to have him around.


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369354857975586824Not a huge surprise but Laravia will be transferring. I wish him luck, could be a power 5 guy possibly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Would have liked to see Jake give the next coach a chance at selling him. That said, good luck to him moving forward.


----------



## IndyMitchell

That press conference was rough yesterday.  I could see the guys on the team not trusting the process.   "Wanting a guy in place for the next 5-7 years" as to the reason for the change is a tough sell to 18-21 year olds.   The AD needs to strike gold in this hire for it to look like a good move.


----------



## BrokerZ

Maybe we’ll be competitive again in 7 years...


----------



## bluestreak

everybody ready for some 7 win seasons?


----------



## 4Q_iu

bluestreak said:


> everybody ready for some 7 win seasons?



Don't drag Taylor Locke's record into this discussion...   Folks need to be prepared for Ron Greene-levels of "success"...

Hey... maybe someone should call him!   After all, considering the salary that ISU dumped on HIM in the 1980s, he STILL owes ISU some basic ROI


----------



## bluestreak

I'm so damned pissed off I can't think straight. Until Curtis and the Clink are gone, no more donations to ISU Athletics - send my money to academic programs.


----------



## Hooper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369370096498511877


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

So we have to hire Kareem to stay relevant...

Otherwise full on rebuild and that's not easy in college.  No tanking for higher draft picks...............................


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369370096498511877


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Headed to Wake Forest.


----------



## BrokerZ

Well that didn’t take long.


----------



## SycamoreSuperFan

I would assume Jake finds decent playing time considering Wake Forest has had four losing seasons in a row. All the best to him!


----------



## King of Jones Hall

Could have been on a really good, high scoring mid major. Instead he’s going to a crappy Power 5 team. Oh well.


----------



## BrokerZ

He’s going to the DePaul of the ACC. Congrats on that.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Headed to Wake Forest.


Seems like an odd choice


----------



## Bluethunder

I wish him nothing but the best of luck. I enjoyed watching him for the last two years and hope he finds what he is looking for at WF.


----------



## CoachShipp

Wish the young man all the best....and Thanks for two really good years!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371930297479073793


----------



## Tbac3

Congrats Jake. The ACC is a whole different animal. Get ready!


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> I wish him nothing but the best of luck. I enjoyed watching him for the last two years and hope he finds what he is looking for at WF.


Ditto.


----------



## treeman

Frustrated but wish him the best.  Hopefully he gets what he wants out there at WF. Saw where he had interest from IU, Virginia, Xavier, Virginia Tech, Wichita State, NC State, Georgia, Nevada, Butler, Bradley, Ball State, Davidson and UW-Green Bay. The one thing I found odd about the Laravia transfer was his comment about wanting to be a 1,000 point scorer and finishing his career at ISU but "can't" now that Lansing is gone. There was nothing preventing him from doing that. But oh well, I wish him the best and hopefully we can land ourselves a few  real good transfers. We are going to need it.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Don't let the door hit you on the way out. He never even met the new coach and if he doesn't think any more of ISU than that, then I don't want him here anyways.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Headed to Wake Forest.


Wake Forest!!?? Ha! WTF? I have my Masters Degree from Wake, they SUCK in men's basketball. This is a very surprising move, wow, just wow.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don’t understand the negativity toward the kid at all... Some of you act surprised at the fact that college athletes would have loyalty toward a coach and often times a coach over a school.

Of course I say this as someone who’s been an ISU fan since I was about oh a day old... I’ve learned over the years coaches come and go in college athletics my loyalty lies with my school although I will refrain from going in on them right now.

But a couple things to keep in mind - all of these kids don’t grow up Indiana State fans. Asking them to be loyal to a school over a coach in two short years is ridiculous. Next - Lansing had some faults as a coach one could argue but his players loved him. His best players always stayed even when he took over as the HC himself that many years ago. Lastly, this fear of losing multiple players was expressed on this forum over a year ago. This was an inevitable outcome and anyone that thought something else might happen hasn’t been paying attention or doesn’t understand.

I don’t necessarily agree with the choice - but I wasn’t overwhelmed with Jake this year. I won’t bother evaluating his game now that he’s gone. I do just wish him the best - I won’t follow his career from this point forward but for his sake I hope it goes well! He and the other players didn’t ask for any of this.


----------



## sycamore tuff

I guess I lost an RC cola.  Who do I pay it to?


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> Wake Forest!!?? Ha! WTF? I have my Masters Degree from Wake, they SUCK in men's basketball. This is a very surprising move, wow, just wow.


Too bad we don't suck as bad as Wake...

23 NCAA bids...   last in 2017

Can't blame the kid; great school, they just haven't been able to replace Skip Prosser...


----------



## rsperge

could u imagine now will go up against, Duke, North Carolina, Notre Dame, Syracuse, that's a big jump from the MVC. Jake has a lot of upside in him, just hope he gets the minutes that he wants. At ISU he would get 30+ mins, in the ACC he might be riding the bench a bit.  Hope the best for Jake, its a tough loss for ISU, and he sure made the decision very quick.


----------



## hans1950

Good luck young man. I hope you get some playing time.


----------



## 4Q_iu

rsperge said:


> could u imagine now will go up against, Duke, North Carolina, Notre Dame, Syracuse, that's a big jump from the MVC. Jake has a lot of upside in him, just hope he gets the minutes that he wants. At ISU he would get 30+ mins, in the ACC he might be riding the bench a bit.  Hope the best for Jake, its a tough loss for ISU, and he sure made the decision very quick.


notre dame mbb sucks, 44-45 overall, 20-36 in acc play over past 3 yrs; laravia's not playing against the notre dame wbb team


----------



## DyedBlue

As suggested, I have moved the updates on Wake Forest MBB and Jake Laravia to this former player location.

After the big win over UNC this weekend which led to Jake being named ACC Player of the week, the Deacs took on a very mediocre BC Eagles team at home tonight.

It was never close as Wake broke to a big lead and won going away 85-57 to move to 17-4 on the season and 7-3 in ACC play.  

Laravia, who leads the Deacs in minutes/game played only 25 minutes in the blowout and scored 11 points with 10 rebounds, 2 assists and 6 blocks plus one steal.    ACC POY candidate Alonzo Williams who leads the ACC in both scoring and assists again led the Deacs with 20+ in 32 minutes of court time.

As of this weekend, Laravia is #11 in PER in the ACC and is playing about 35 minutes/game.

The surprise teams of the ACC this season are Wake and Notre Dame which has surged after freshman Blake Wesley saw his minutes increase dramatically.  

The 4 Star recruit from South Bend Riley stayed home to play for the Irish.  He is the first public high school recruit to sign with ND since 1985.   His father Derrick Wesley, left Ball State as its 3rd leading scorer all time and is a member of the BSU HOF.  Blake was ranked the ESPN #82 player in the country and still only made second team all state in Indiana last year.   Go Figure.  He has been named ACC Freshman of the week 3 times already.  He is providing an explosiveness off the dribble a bit below but similar to Jaden Ivey of Purdue.


----------



## 4Q_iu

DyedBlue said:


> The surprise teams of the ACC this season are Wake and Notre Dame which has surged after freshman Blake Wesley saw his minutes increase dramatically.
> 
> The 4 Star recruit from South Bend Riley stayed home to play for the Irish.  He is the first public high school recruit to sign with ND since 1985.   His father Derrick Wesley, left Ball State as its 3rd leading scorer all time and is a member of the BSU HOF.  Blake was ranked the *ESPN #82 player in the country* and still only made second team all state in Indiana last year.   Go Figure.  He has been named ACC Freshman of the week 3 times already.  He is providing an explosiveness off the dribble a bit below but similar to Jaden Ivey of Purdue.



Wesley was not the #82 player in the country, rather his GRADE was an 82 -- Luke Goode, Ft Wayne Homestead was the #82 player in the country.

ESPN Top 100 -- No Blake Wesley
http://www.espn.com/college-sports/basketball/recruiting/playerrankings/_/class/2021/order/true

ESPN Top 12 Indiana Players -- Blake Wesley #4
http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...ankings/_/state/indiana/class/2021/view/state

All-State teams, like the Indiana All-Star team aren't ALWAYS indicative of the best players...   whole lotta subjective voting occuring


----------



## IndyMitchell

DyedBlue said:


> As suggested, I have moved the updates on Wake Forest MBB and Jake Laravia to this former player location.
> 
> After the big win over UNC this weekend which led to Jake being named ACC Player of the week, the Deacs took on a very mediocre BC Eagles team at home tonight.
> 
> It was never close as Wake broke to a big lead and won going away 85-57 to move to 17-4 on the season and 7-3 in ACC play.
> 
> Laravia, who leads the Deacs in minutes/game played only 25 minutes in the blowout and scored 11 points with 10 rebounds, 2 assists and 6 blocks plus one steal.    ACC POY candidate Alonzo Williams who leads the ACC in both scoring and assists again led the Deacs with 20+ in 32 minutes of court time.
> 
> As of this weekend, Laravia is #11 in PER in the ACC and is playing about 35 minutes/game.
> 
> The surprise teams of the ACC this season are Wake and Notre Dame which has surged after freshman Blake Wesley saw his minutes increase dramatically.
> 
> The 4 Star recruit from South Bend Riley stayed home to play for the Irish.  He is the first public high school recruit to sign with ND since 1985.   His father Derrick Wesley, left Ball State as its 3rd leading scorer all time and is a member of the BSU HOF.  Blake was ranked the ESPN #82 player in the country and still only made second team all state in Indiana last year.   Go Figure.  He has been named ACC Freshman of the week 3 times already.  He is providing an explosiveness off the dribble a bit below but similar to Jaden Ivey of Purdue.


I hate that he left ISU but I'm happy for him.  His basketball IQ and at his size is pretty rare.  I think he would make any team better.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

It's sad when a former player's profile gets much more activity and interest than profiles of those still within the program.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's sad when a former player's profile gets much more activity and interest than profiles of those still within the program.



True but this season is leaving a lot to be desired...

and (apparently) laravia is having a much better year than some here believed he would have at WFU


----------



## meistro

4Q_iu said:


> True but this season is leaving a lot to be desired...
> 
> and (apparently) laravia is having a much better year than some here believed he would have at WFU


WFU is having a better season than most expected.


----------



## ISUCC

Chatter on Wake's message board he's heading to NBA draft


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

ISUCC said:


> Chatter on Wake's message board he's heading to NBA draft


Hopefully just testing the waters... Jake is a great college player, but really don't see how his athleticism and 3-point shot could keep him on an NBA roster.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was low key expecting to see a post saying that he had entered the transfer portal again.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Chatter on Wake's message board he's heading to NBA draft


No doubt, a 1st Rd. top 5 pick...we'll have to replace the Bird statue w/ LaRavia. Maybe GL will pay for it?


----------



## swsycamore

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Hopefully just testing the waters... Jake is a great college player, but really don't see how his athleticism and 3-point shot could keep him on an NBA roster.


Never make it.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I was low key expecting to see a post saying that he had entered the transfer portal again.


there is discussion going that he may do that as well, I mean Wake is not gonna make the NCAA tournament in 2023 either, so why stay? So he can play in another NIT tournament? LOL


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> there is discussion going that he may do that as well, I mean Wake is not gonna make the NCAA tournament in 2023 either, so why stay? So he can play in another NIT tournament? LOL



Thanks -- I'm looking to lock in the 2023 Final Four teams on a parlay I'm putting down next week - who do you see making it to Houston?


----------



## Hooper

Jake LaRavia Enters Draft Process
					






					www.bloggersodear.com


----------



## sycamore tuff

🥱


----------



## bigsportsfan

Jake LaRavia Enters Draft Process
					

Junior Forward also declares for the draft




					www.bloggersodear.com


----------



## CardLake49

I think any dude who has serious aspirations (not pipe dream guys) of playing in the nba and had decent/good numbers should go thru this process. Doesn't matter what year they are. Find out what you need to work on, go back to school if needed and get in the lab.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> I think any dude who has serious aspirations (not pipe dream guys) of playing in the nba and had decent/good numbers should go thru this process. Doesn't matter what year they are. Find out what you need to work on, go back to school if needed and get in the lab.



Yep, you're an idiot if you don't. Full stop. This is akin to my statement that you always accept a postseason tourney invite. In this case, he will get to work with pro advisers and work out with other top flight prospects to see where he sits. 

I will say I think he would have likely had a higher profile had he stayed here but that's just me. I have no doubts he would have had a Doug McDermott level season in this system and he would have probably had a couple triple-doubles. What could have been.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, you're an idiot if you don't. Full stop. This is akin to my statement that you always accept a postseason tourney invite. In this case, he will get to work with pro advisers and work out with other top flight prospects to see where he sits.
> 
> I will say I think he would have likely had a higher profile had he stayed here but that's just me. I have no doubts he would have had a Doug McDermott level season in this system and he would have probably had a couple triple-doubles. What could have been.


He was never going to stay at ISU for four years.  From the moment he set foot on campus, he was telling people he would only be here for two years and then he'd go somewhere bigger.  But yes, he would have been a monster in the system we have now...


----------



## landrus13

Happy for him. If he does stay in the draft, I wish him well.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

IndyTreeFan said:


> He was never going to stay at ISU for four years.  From the moment he set foot on campus, he was telling people he would only be here for two years and then he'd go somewhere bigger.  But yes, he would have been a monster in the system we have now...



He also would have been a member of Hooper’s Top 25, 2021-2022 Sycamore squad.


----------



## Bluethunder

landrus13 said:


> Happy for him. If he does stay in the draft, I wish him well.


Agree. Just hope he gets good advice. Whether that’s staying in college or making the jump just hope he makes the right decision.


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> He was never going to stay at ISU for four years.  From the moment he set foot on campus, *he was telling people he would only be here for two years and then he'd go somewhere bigger.*  But yes, he would have been a monster in the system we have now...



shame those tweets, texts, etc are public...

we've had plenty of players transfer in and out -- hope the kid follows the right advice


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Agree. Just hope he gets good advice. Whether that’s staying in college or making the jump just hope he makes the right decision.



NBA Scouting Live:

Pros:
Solid Shooter, Playmaker, Rebounder
Adequate scorer off dribble
Adept at getting steals
Good motor

Cons:
Unselfish to a fault
struggles to score in traffic
lacks elite 1st step off dribble
can be undisciplined on defense
avg athlete at best
may be a "tweener"

https://www.nbascoutinglive.com/jake-laravia-scouting-report/


----------



## niklz62

what does high level international basketball pay?


----------



## TreeTop

niklz62 said:


> what does high level international basketball pay?


According to this website that I've never heard of before, the answer is:

"Many countries in Europe pay average salaries between $60k and $500k per season for a player playing in the top tier. Some Asian countries like Korea or Japan are also willing to pay a similar amount from $120k to $400k a season."









						How Much Do Overseas Basketball Players Make?
					

Overseas basketball leagues pay good salaries. How much do overseas basketball players make? Find out the specific salaries in some typical tournaments here.




					www.scottfujita.com


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> According to this website that I've never heard of before, the answer is:
> 
> "Many countries in Europe pay average salaries between $60k and $500k per season for a player playing in the top tier. Some Asian countries like Korea or Japan are also willing to pay a similar amount from $120k to $400k a season."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much Do Overseas Basketball Players Make?
> 
> 
> Overseas basketball leagues pay good salaries. How much do overseas basketball players make? Find out the specific salaries in some typical tournaments here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scottfujita.com



depending on the club, some will cover the tax burden for the player,  - i.e. if the contract is $500K, the player NETS $500K, housing incl. utilities, a car are also included above the salary - Italy and Spain are probably the best leagues, though Israel and Greece are also legit

Ample opportunities existed to become chattal of a Soviet oligarch (why you see some players moved from club to club, in different national leagues...)

Course Putin's Ukrainian fiasco has put a damper on some oligarchs money laundering via the pro leagues


----------



## CardLake49

4Q_iu said:


> NBA Scouting Live:
> 
> Pros:
> Solid Shooter, Playmaker, Rebounder
> Adequate scorer off dribble
> Adept at getting steals
> Good motor
> 
> Cons:
> Unselfish to a fault
> struggles to score in traffic
> lacks elite 1st step off dribble
> can be undisciplined on defense
> avg athlete at best
> may be a "tweener"
> 
> https://www.nbascoutinglive.com/jake-laravia-scouting-report/


How many of us on here could've told him the same thing lol.


----------



## ISUCC

interesting writeup









						Let's Rave About Jake LaRavia
					

The do-it-all prospect for Wake Forest is flying somewhat under the radar. Overshadowed by some bigger name prospects in the ACC, Jake LaRavia deserves your attention as a potential first round pick.




					www.noceilingsnba.com


----------



## CardLake49

ISUCC said:


> interesting writeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Rave About Jake LaRavia
> 
> 
> The do-it-all prospect for Wake Forest is flying somewhat under the radar. Overshadowed by some bigger name prospects in the ACC, Jake LaRavia deserves your attention as a potential first round pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.noceilingsnba.com


Interesting is one word. Hopefully Jake doesn't listen to this guy when deciding to stay in the draft or return to college. Gimme a break.


----------



## Hooper

CardLake49 said:


> Interesting is one word. Hopefully Jake doesn't listen to this guy when deciding to stay in the draft or return to college. Gimme a break.


This Alex guy apparently knew what he was talking about.  JL's stock has been on a meteoric rise in many different mock drafts the last few days.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

It's too bad he'll use Wake on his draft materials. Would mean a helluva lot more for our program.


----------



## treeman

Can’t blame the kid for the path he took. Went from only offer SIU-E to what seems like a lock NBA first rounder in 3 years. 

I can blame him though for acting like he cared and wanting to be a “program” guy here at ISU. He doesn’t give a shit about ISU. We were merely a spring board for better things (which is fine, but don’t piss on my leg and tell me it’s raining).

in other somewhat related news. With Mosely having legit NBA potential and Green probably on the outside looking in. When was the last time the valley had 2 or 3 NBA guys at the same time? Unfortunately it came at a time they all transferred away…


----------



## Hooper

treeman said:


> When was the last time the valley had 2 or 3 NBA guys at the same time?


1987. 4 picks.  There were multiple MVC draftees almost every year from 80-87.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Can’t blame the kid for the path he took. Went from only offer SIU-E to what seems like a lock NBA first rounder in 3 years.
> 
> I can blame him though for acting like he cared and wanting to be a “program” guy here at ISU. He doesn’t give a shit about ISU. We were merely a spring board for better things (which is fine, but don’t piss on my leg and tell me it’s raining).
> 
> in other somewhat related news. With Mosely having legit NBA potential and Green probably on the outside looking in. When was the last time the valley had 2 or 3 NBA guys at the same time? Unfortunately it came at a time they all transferred away…



2013 for sure was one. Doug McDermott, Fred Van Vleet, Ron Baker, Cleanthony Early, Walt Lemon, DeVaught Akoon-Purcell, Milton Doyle and Zach Lofton all played in a regular season NBA game. I may be missing another one as well.


----------



## CardLake49

Hooper said:


> This Alex guy apparently knew what he was talking about.  JL's stock has been on a meteoric rise in many different mock drafts the last few days.


Which mock drafts show his meteoric rise over the last few days?


----------



## CardLake49

treeman said:


> Can’t blame the kid for the path he took. Went from only offer SIU-E to what seems like a lock NBA first rounder in 3 years.
> 
> I can blame him though for acting like he cared and wanting to be a “program” guy here at ISU. He doesn’t give a shit about ISU. We were merely a spring board for better things (which is fine, but don’t piss on my leg and tell me it’s raining).
> 
> in other somewhat related news. With Mosely having legit NBA potential and Green probably on the outside looking in. When was the last time the valley had 2 or 3 NBA guys at the same time? Unfortunately it came at a time they all transferred away…


NBA 1st round lock?? Per what source?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> NBA 1st round lock?? Per what source?



I've used this site for two decades and they still have him as a late 2nd. 






						NBA Mock Draft - NBADraft.net
					

Specializing in drafts with top players on the NBA horizon, player profiles, scouting reports, rankings and prospective international recruits.



					www.nbadraft.net


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> 2013 for sure was one. Doug McDermott, Fred Van Vleet, Ron Baker, Cleanthony Early, Walt Lemon, DeVaught Akoon-Purcell, Milton Doyle and Zach Lofton all played in a regular season NBA game. I may be missing another one as well.


Ah 2013, my senior year of college. I’m just gonna say I was drunk that entire year for not realizing all that talent was in the Valley at one time.

truly unfortunate timing for us that Odum years ran along side the pinnacle of WSU and Creighton


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've used this site for two decades and they still have him as a late 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA Mock Draft - NBADraft.net
> 
> 
> Specializing in drafts with top players on the NBA horizon, player profiles, scouting reports, rankings and prospective international recruits.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbadraft.net


Veeeery late. Which means if he stays he likely goes undrafted. Might wanna consider staying put and getting some big time (I'm assuming) NIL money.

I saw this too which is why I'd love to see where folks are getting this 1st round lock stuff. The highest I've seen him in any mock is 34.


----------



## Hooper

CardLake49 said:


> Which mock drafts show his meteoric rise over the last few days?


The Athletic has him 21st on their Big Board.
A Spurs blogger wants him late in the 1st round
Rafael Barlow with NBA Big Board says potential first round pick, as do others.

Who knows what will happen....but I'm not sure anyone can argue his stock isn't rising.


----------



## CardLake49

Hooper said:


> The Athletic has him 21st on their Big Board.
> A Spurs blogger wants him late in the 1st round
> Rafael Barlow with NBA Big Board says potential first round pick, as do others.
> 
> Who knows what will happen....but I'm not sure anyone can argue his stock isn't rising.


Tried to look up stuff on the Atlantic and was stopped at a pay wall. Sure I'll easily agree that his stock is going up when you consider him now vs last year. But you said it's going way up over the last few weeks. I haven't seen that and can't find it. Personally I don't see him being a 1st round pick. I think he'll be closer to being undrafted than a 1st rd pick. Good luck to him tho.


----------



## swsycamore

As I said before...SCREW HIM


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's too bad he'll use Wake on his draft materials. Would mean a helluva lot more for our program.



omelets' need broken eggs


----------



## IndyTreeFan

He was telling people, from the day he set foot on our campus, that he was only going to be here for a couple years and then he’d go someplace better. He was never going to wear Royal Blue and White after his sophomore season. Never. 

I don’t wish him ill, but I’m not going to stay up late worrying about his draft stock, either.


----------



## sycamore tuff

What's all this draft stuff?  Did ww3 break out?


----------



## dino

sycamore tuff said:


> What's all this draft stuff?  Did ww3 break out?


You would think so. Just a dude following his dream. Not much more to say than that.


----------



## TreeTop

Omg, if there can't be a discussion about a former Sycamore, who is now a draft prospect, on a website _dedicated_ to fan discussions of Sycamore athletics then why are we discussing _anything_ related to Sycamore athletics?

You're allowed to ignore threads that you don't have interest in.


----------



## dino

Not sure If it’s unclear but I’m enjoying it. I don’t have time to be eating sour grapes. Good for Laravia for putting In the work.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

If Jakey actually gets drafted then someone wasn't doing their job right. I've watched a lot of players in the MVC that were a lot better than him that didn't ever make the NBA. If he somehow makes it, he won't last long, unless he's like 5X better now than he was when he was here, which I doubt. He wasn't even the best player on a team where the coach was fired at season's end. Let that sink in.


----------



## TreeTop

Former Sycamore LaRavia is rising up NBA draft boards with a bullet
					

Former Indiana State forward Jake LaRavia, who transferred to Wake Forest for the 2022 season, is rising up NBA Draft boards. He is currently projected as a first-round pick. LaRavia




					www.tribstar.com
				




If you don't subscribe to the TribStar or if you don't know how to circumvent the subscription pay wall, here's an excerpt that I enjoyed reading:

_For ISU fans, it's an odd spot. If LaRavia's name is called during the NBA Draft on June 23, the college name called with LaRavia's will be Wake Forest, but he took his first big leaps in an ISU uniform. How should ISU fans process LaRavia's success, even as they share it with Wake Forest fans?

"One-hundred percent, people there should have pride in it. I spent two years there. I made a connection with the fans. It was part of my experience and part of my journey. I feel like anyone should say, 'that kid who went to Indiana State' is in the draft," LaRavia said._


----------



## EvilleSycamore

TreeTop said:


> Former Sycamore LaRavia is rising up NBA draft boards with a bullet
> 
> 
> Former Indiana State forward Jake LaRavia, who transferred to Wake Forest for the 2022 season, is rising up NBA Draft boards. He is currently projected as a first-round pick. LaRavia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tribstar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't subscribe to the TribStar or if you don't know how to circumvent the subscription pay wall, here's an excerpt that I enjoyed reading:
> 
> _For ISU fans, it's an odd spot. If LaRavia's name is called during the NBA Draft on June 23, the college name called with LaRavia's will be Wake Forest, but he took his first big leaps in an ISU uniform. How should ISU fans process LaRavia's success, even as they share it with Wake Forest fans?
> 
> "One-hundred percent, people there should have pride in it. I spent two years there. I made a connection with the fans. It was part of my experience and part of my journey. I feel like anyone should say, 'that kid who went to Indiana State' is in the draft," LaRavia said._


Personally i really could care less about him or Key or any other player who left on their own accord. They have ZERO impact on the Josh Schertz era or Sycamore basketball moving forward.  Both he and Key have thrown some shade at the program in a passive aggressive manner. I personally am here to see the Sycamore PROGRAM grow into a success not read personal accolades of a an individual, and i think that has been Laravia's problem since coming out of high school his agenda all along has been all about him and his press clippings and not as much on what he can do for the team to succeed. Just my opinion watching him since HS. But of course that attitude would fit right in, in the NBA.


----------



## dino

Sycamorefan96 said:


> If Jakey actually gets drafted then someone wasn't doing their job right. I've watched a lot of players in the MVC that were a lot better than him that didn't ever make the NBA. If he somehow makes it, he won't last long, unless he's like 5X better now than he was when he was here, which I doubt. He wasn't even the best player on a team where the coach was fired at season's end. Let that sink in.


Are you suggesting that he only gets drafted if the people who draft players are bad at their jobs??? I don’t quite understand.

also, sometimes the best college players just don’t have the right skills, body, whatever for the nba. So you can be worse than somebody on your team in college…but still be the best pro prospect on your college team.  Kofi cockburn (or other traditional centers) is a good example of a dominating college player that isn’t likely to succeed in the nba.


----------



## TreeTop

Good luck Jake!


----------



## CardLake49

TreeTop said:


> Former Sycamore LaRavia is rising up NBA draft boards with a bullet
> 
> 
> Former Indiana State forward Jake LaRavia, who transferred to Wake Forest for the 2022 season, is rising up NBA Draft boards. He is currently projected as a first-round pick. LaRavia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tribstar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't subscribe to the TribStar or if you don't know how to circumvent the subscription pay wall, here's an excerpt that I enjoyed reading:
> 
> _For ISU fans, it's an odd spot. If LaRavia's name is called during the NBA Draft on June 23, the college name called with LaRavia's will be Wake Forest, but he took his first big leaps in an ISU uniform. How should ISU fans process LaRavia's success, even as they share it with Wake Forest fans?
> 
> "One-hundred percent, people there should have pride in it. I spent two years there. I made a connection with the fans. It was part of my experience and part of my journey. I feel like anyone should say, 'that kid who went to Indiana State' is in the draft," LaRavia said._


Anyone see Golden slip this in? Is this a thing?  *"Lansing, who harbors hopes of going into the NBA himself in the near future...."*


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

CardLake49 said:


> Anyone see Golden slip this in? Is this a thing?  *"Lansing, who harbors hopes of going into the NBA himself in the near future...."*



Yes, his next job is most likely with an NBA team.  There is little doubt he could spot talent. He was the first offer to Harrison Barnes and Caleb Love. Damn near snagged McIntosh and potentially job-saving Kaufman-Renn.
The argument isn’t if he can spot talent, it’s if he develop once they take the bait.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Yes, his next job is most likely with an NBA team.  There is little doubt he could spot talent. He was the first offer to Harrison Barnes and Caleb Love. Damn near snagged McIntosh and potentially job-saving Kaufman-Renn.
> The argument isn’t if he can spot talent, it’s if he develop once they take the bait.


Being the first to offer Harrison Barnes and Caleb Love sounds great but c'mon, they went to UNC. He could've offered them at conception and it wouldn't mean squat. Pretty sure he was also first to offer Rhett Smith and Lincoln Hale. They cancel out Barnes and Love lol. 

Are you saying the role with the NBA team would be as a talent scout?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

CardLake49 said:


> Being the first to offer Harrison Barnes and Caleb Love sounds great but c'mon, they went to UNC. He could've offered them at conception and it wouldn't mean squat. Pretty sure he was also first to offer Rhett Smith and Lincoln Hale. They cancel out Barnes and Love lol.
> 
> Are you saying the role with the NBA team would be as a talent scout?



Yes.  He has some solid connections with both NBA coaches and management, but I don’t see him getting a spot on a bench without any NBA experience.  Seems like the lifestyle he lives would better fit as a scout as well.

The point about Barnes and Love is that he spotted the talent potential before it was closer to a finished 5 star product.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Yes.  He has some solid connections with both NBA coaches and management, but I don’t see him getting a spot on a bench without any NBA experience.  Seems like the lifestyle he lives would better fit as a scout as well.
> 
> The point about Barnes and Love is that he spotted the talent potential before it was closer to a finished 5 star product.


Always helps when you know people. I wish him luck finding the job he wants.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

CardLake49 said:


> Always helps when you know people. I wish him luck finding the job he wants.


Can you name our last coach to “go to the pros”? After leaving us Tates Locke went on to work as a scout for the Portland Trailblazers for several years.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> If Jakey actually gets drafted then someone wasn't doing their job right. I've watched a lot of players in the MVC that were a lot better than him that didn't ever make the NBA. If he somehow makes it, he won't last long, unless he's like 5X better now than he was when he was here, which I doubt. He wasn't even the best player on a team where the coach was fired at season's end. Let that sink in.



what do the NBA teams pay for your scouting reports?


----------



## CardLake49

EvilleSycamore said:


> Can you name our last coach to “go to the pros”? After leaving us Tates Locke went on to work as a scout for the Portland Trailblazers for several years.


Is Tates Locke the answer? If not, then no I can't.


----------



## BankShot

CardLake49 said:


> Being the first to offer Harrison Barnes and Caleb Love sounds great but c'mon, they went to UNC. He could've offered them at conception and it wouldn't mean squat. Pretty sure he was also first to offer Rhett Smith and Lincoln Hale. They cancel out Barnes and Love lol.
> 
> Are you saying the role with the NBA team would be as a talent scout?


Was talking w/ Greene Co. "good ol' boy" a few dayz ago who brought up Smith & Hale's names and since drifted into the wilderness. He said Hale averaged less than 2 ppg @ Indiana Wesleyan last year. He was really high on the frosh IU Baseball 3Ber from Linton now playing for IU (Pine). Is Hwy 54/45 now 4-lane headed toward Bloomington? ISU had a "closed market" on area talent in Warn's 1st couple decades.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I just checked, and I posted this in Sept, 2020:                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

"If I said Jake should be considered an NBA prospect, how much agreement or disagreement would I get?"

At the time, I thought I was possibly a little bit crazy.


----------



## jben

BankShot said:


> Was talking w/ Greene Co. "good ol' boy" a few dayz ago who brought up Smith & Hale's names and since drifted into the wilderness. He said Hale averaged less than 2 ppg @ Indiana Wesleyan last year. He was really high on the frosh IU Baseball 3Ber from Linton now playing for IU (Pine). Is Hwy 54/45 now 4-lane headed toward Bloomington? ISU had a "closed market" on area talent in Warn's 1st couple decades.


While that avenue may be closed......I think Mitch is doing just fine.  ISU (while struggling of late) is second only to
ND in baseball in the state.  They made the NCAA in 2019 and 2021 (no tourney in 2020).  ISU split the season
with B10 opponents.....beating Purdue, Minnesota (2), Ilinois and Michigan, while losing to Maryland, Illinois, OSU (2)
and Rick Simmler's favorite, IU.  Give Mitch a Big 10 budget and see what happens.


----------



## BankShot

Just citing a FACT. How much more $$$ does it take to recruit Brazil & Linton? Look @ ISU's current roster. Has Indiana Baseball taken that much of a nosedive, or does Hannah's simply not have the statewide presence that Warn had 30 yrs. ago?

Btw, who in hell is RICK SIMMLER?


----------



## CardLake49

BankShot said:


> Just citing a FACT. How much more $$$ does it take to recruit Brazil & Linton? Look @ ISU's current roster. Has Indiana Baseball taken that much of a nosedive, or does Hannah's simply not have the statewide presence that Warn had 30 yrs. ago?
> 
> Btw, who in hell is RICK SIMMLER?


Are you saying that Hannahs didn't recruit Pyne at all?


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

CardLake49 said:


> Anyone see Golden slip this in? Is this a thing?  *"Lansing, who harbors hopes of going into the NBA himself in the near future...."*


What that little slip-in says to me is that GL no longer has any presence in college basketball now. He coached an outdated offense, was a .500 win/loss career coach & his regular comment "all I have to do is make a call" was total bs. He could not get a college HC job even with all the openings available this year & a year off to plan for one. What he might come up with in the NBA will not be that great but probably where he should be.


----------



## BankShot

CardLake49 said:


> Are you saying that Hannahs didn't recruit Pyne at all?


No. I'm saying that ISU Baseball is no longer the in-state "darling" of "cream of the crop" Hoosier HS athletes.  JBEN cites $$$, which is always the 1st reason to surface. With new facilities @ Evansville, Purdue & IU & the emergence of Ball State in recent year (the hiring of Larry Scully as Pitching Coach from Bradley in '19 has helped reshape the Cards staff), competition for prime players has increased. Perhaps this is the reason that ISU has recruited so many out of state players? All I know is what flashes from the ISU Roster. Given the 11.7 full scholly 25% distribution formula, it doesn't leave much margin for error.


----------



## CardLake49

I guess Jake and his team felt he showed all he needed to show. Hope he's getting good advice. I've never seen an NBA refs pull out the measuring tape to check wingspans after a jump ball. 









						Wake Forest junior Jake LaRavia pulls out of NBA draft combine
					

LaRavia will reportedly not participate in 5-on-5 scrimmages at the combine after a strong showing on Wednesday.




					therookiewire.usatoday.com


----------



## child

Good luck Jake (Pacer second round?), and a good interview with Lansing on JVM. Hope something good comes his way, not a bad guy at all!


----------



## jturner38

child said:


> Good luck Jake (Pacer second round?), and a good interview with Lansing on JVM. Hope something good comes his way, not a bad guy at all!


Based on everything I’ve read combined with his little participation at the combine Jake will go in the 1st round. Late 1st round is my guess right now.


----------



## swsycamore

child said:


> Good luck Jake (Pacer second round?), and a good interview with Lansing on JVM. Hope something good comes his way, not a bad guy at all!


Where is the interview with Lansing?


----------



## dino

swsycamore said:


> Where is the interview with Lansing?











						‎The Ride with JMV Podcast on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Sports · 2022



					podcasts.apple.com
				




The ride with jmv from last Thursday. Can probably google that or look wherever you might get your podcasts from if not from Apple Podcasts.


----------



## dino

44 min 50 seconds in


----------



## 4Q_iu

child said:


> Good luck Jake (Pacer second round?), and a good interview with Lansing on JVM. Hope something good comes his way, not a bad guy at all!



One scenario is #33 to Toronto

https://therookiewire.usatoday.com/lists/2022-nba-mock-draft-may-20-post-lottery/


----------



## CardLake49

Just made a small wager with a friend today about Jake and the draft. Looking forward to collecting.


----------

